#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-17
<ZEITOUNA> ASSALEMOU ALEYKOUM
<nizarus> salut Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> salut nizarus
<nizarus> ça va Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<Goldenscorp> et toi ?
<Goldenscorp> nizarus,  achniya a7wal fi sayada ?
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, ça va hmd
<nizarus> et à monastir ?
<Goldenscorp> 5/5
<Goldenscorp> nizarus, 9a3id it3is a3la 7oumtik
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Goldenscorp> 30min je re
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-18
<ANIS> salam Ounis
<Ounis> ahla ANIS
<ANIS> ça va ?
<ANIS> hak séhir iltaw :)
<Ounis> non tawwa 9omt
<ANIS> sa7a lik
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Ounis> salem nizarus
<oix> plop
<Ounis> salem oix
<oix> salam Ounis !
<oix> comment ça va ?
<Ounis> hamdoullah
<Ounis> et toi ?
<oix> ba doucement mais surrement
<sabri> slm nizarus
<oix> http://danstonchat.com/11885.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bashfr+%28DansTonChat%29
<oix> hey, if someone can help :) http://ubuntuone.com/p/Yxc/
<nizarus> oix, aider en quoi ?
<oix> nizarus, open the document, and read, u'll understand I think
<nizarus> ah, j'ai pas vu le doc à lire :)
<oix> :)
<oix> nizarus, tu y a jetté un coup d'oeil ?
<nizarus> oix, excuse moi mais j'ai pas la tête à ça
<nizarus> tu peux me comprendre je pense
<oix> ok nizarus ;)
<nizarus> si tu veux partage le doc dans notre ML
<oix> ba là j'essaye de la partger sur la ML d'ubuntu-dz et tn, mais la connexion n'est pas des meilleures, mais je suis entrain d'insister !
<nizarus> yep
<oix> je think que c'est good
<oix> enfin, done !
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-19
<Goldenscorp> salut Ahmed_Drira ANIS robertf
<Goldenscorp> cava tlm ?
<ANIS> salut Goldenscorp
<ANIS> hmd, fatigué un peu, mais hmd :) , et toi ?
<Goldenscorp> imsab7 tawa  fatigue
<ANIS> hhhhhhhh.. me too..
<Goldenscorp> :)
<ZEITOUNA> SALAMMMM
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Goldenscorp> ahla 3arfi nizarus
<ANIS> salam 3arfi :)
<Goldenscorp> ca va  ?
<nizarus> hamdoullah
<nizarus> ech niyya a7walkom intouma
<ANIS> hmd, imdagdag mil 3assa :D
<nizarus> kif ennes elkoll
<ANIS> :)
<Ounis> salem nizarus ANIS Goldenscorp
<ANIS> salam Ounis
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM ALEYKOUM
<Ounis> wa alaikom assalem wa rahmat allah wa barakatoh ZEITOUNA
<ZEITOUNA> TU VAS BIEN
<ZEITOUNA> JE CHERCHES TOUTE CHOSE SUR GNACKTRACK OU BACKTRACK svp
<ZEITOUNA>  des documents ...liens
<ZEITOUNA> salam
<Ounis> rien de mon coté désolé
<ZEITOUNA> merci
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-20
<sabri_icone_> salu
<sabri_icone_> salem Ounis
<sabri_icone_> robertf:
<sabri_icone_> vous dormez là !
<sabri_icone_> bonjoru tout le mond
<LinuxKiller> Salut à tous, mabrouk 3lina notre liberté :-)
<elacheche_anis> salut LinuxKiller :D
<LinuxKiller> ahla anis, ça va ?? :))
<elacheche_anis> hmd :)) et toi mon pote?
<LinuxKiller> Super bien :)
<LinuxKiller> les mecs bellehi je suis sous Ubuntu, chaque fois que je fais une vérification de mises à jour yatla3li ce message : "Vérifiez votre connexion à Internet" alors que tout va bien!
<LinuxKiller> chkoun 3andou fekra d'ou vient le pb ?
<LinuxKiller> ah c'est bon, j'ai ajouté un dépôt not found w nsit
<oix> plop
<elacheche_anis> salut oix
<elacheche_anis> ahla sabri
<oix> salut elacheche_anis :)
<sabri> salu oix elacheche_anis LinuxKiller et tous
<sabri> :p
<sabri> sa va tt le monde
<oix> cool sabri, et toi ?
<elacheche_anis> :) hmd
<sabri> oui, je suis retourné au boulot aujroud'hui
<sabri> je me suis déconné avec tt les salon d'ubuntu car j'ai posé une question dont personne ne m'a donné une réponse
<sabri> :(
<sabri> pff , une jorunée de merde avec vista
<sabri> bah, dans mon boulot il m'ont donné une poste équipé avec Vista sp2
<Neo31> bsr a tous, oix sabri elacheche_anis ..
<sabri> et ce qui est un peu bizarre que mon poste et dez supporter unix !*
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir Neo31
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> vista
<Neo31> j'ai un cabbout sp1 sabri te5ou?
<sabri> et je ne suis pas sensé d'installer aucun autre systeme dessus
<sabri> hhhhh.. ena 3andi sp4
<sabri> mte3 windows 2000
<sabri> je me souvient que l'un de nos membre a partagé un lien pour une solution linux en ligne
<oix> sabri, n'istalle pas, utilise une clé Ubuntu, et boot dessus !
<oix> salut Neo31
<sabri> mm .. :p j'ai jamais essayé ça ! oui je vais procéder ;) mais comme ça je pense que j'aurais pas le droit de loggé danss le réseau de l'entreprise
<Neo31> salut oix koi 2 9 ?
<oix> Neo31, l'un des neufs est ce que j'ai envoyé sur la ML
<oix> :)
<Neo31> je ne suit plus la ML :s
<Neo31> je v essayer de voir inchalah
<nizarus> ennestou
<sabri> w bik nizarus merci
<sabri> merci aussi pour le commentaire fi facebook
<sabri> c'est géniale, 7ata howa question qui n'a pas de réponse
<Goldenscorp> sault elacheche_anis LinuxKiller Neo31 nizarus oix Ounis robertf sabri
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<sabri> salu Goldenscorp
<sabri> oui, hamd
<LinuxKiller> ahla Goldenscorp , ça va merci , et toi ?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<nizarus> sabri, quel commentaire ?
<sabri> celui dans kangoulia je pense
<sabri> oui oui celui dans kangoulia
<nizarus> sabri, le truc de microsoft ?
<sabri> oui
<sabri> :p
<nizarus> :)
<oix> salut Goldenscorp
 * oix veut achetter un APN et trouve sur une offre alléchante, mais qui parrait très très très louche !!!!
<Goldenscorp> j'ai un pb
<Goldenscorp> il y a pas cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Goldenscorp> carte graphique Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<Goldenscorp> pb accelerateur 3D (compiz + jeux + google earth )
<Goldenscorp> ping tlm
<oix> Goldenscorp, t'es en ligne de commande ?
<Goldenscorp> oui
<Goldenscorp> oui oix
<oix> et ça n'entre pas en graphique quand tu fais startx ?
<Goldenscorp> oix,  le mode garphique en marche 5/5 mais il y a pas  accelerateur 3D (compiz + jeux + google earth )
<oix> Goldenscorp, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Goldenscorp> 1 min oix  appartement il y a pb virtualbox
<oix> ok
<Goldenscorp> oix, nizarus
<Goldenscorp> et tlm
<oix> da Goldenscorp ?
<Goldenscorp> voila http://paste.ubuntu.com/556338/
<Goldenscorp>  et pb sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-3.2
<Goldenscorp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556341/
<Goldenscorp> le pb accelerateur 3D (compiz + jeux + google earth ) se ferme automatique
<Goldenscorp> je re
<Goldenscorp> re
<oix> re Goldenscorp
<oix> Goldenscorp, ça peut ptet aider : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/636586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636586 in dpkg "dpkg complains about non-existing lines in /var/lib/dpkg/ files" [Undecided,New]
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, 3andek synaptic wella application mta3 mise a jour ma7loula
<Goldenscorp> no
<Goldenscorp> nizarus, non
<nizarus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/556341/ zid thebbet
<nizarus> ce message d'erreur veut dire ça
<Goldenscorp> ritou mais ani m3ndich  synaptic wella application mta3 mise a jour ma7loula
<nizarus> tu as encore le même message mnt ?
<Goldenscorp> 1 min redemarrage laptop
<Goldenscorp> re
<Goldenscorp> nizarus,  tawa sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-3.2 => ok ca marche
<nizarus> :)
<Goldenscorp> mais toujours  le même pb accelerateur 3D (compiz + jeux + google earth ) se ferme automatique
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-21
<rooisto47> salut à tous
<ANIS> salut rooisto47
<rooisto47> salut ANIS
<rooisto47> comment ça va ?
<ANIS> hmd :) et toi?
<rooisto47> labess chui
<rooisto47> a
<rooisto47> comment ça va
<rooisto47> la tunisie
<rooisto47> en générale
<rooisto47> ?!
<ANIS> hmd, bdét tridh loumour..
<rooisto47> hamdoullah
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<rooisto47> parce que ça fait pas plaisir du tt ce qui se passe
<ANIS> salam 3arfi :) ça va ?
<rooisto47> ça fait du bien que le peuple a réussi une si grande action, mais le probleme c'est que souvent ça a souvent été manipulé par la suite
<nizarus> ANIS, hmd et toi
<ANIS> hmd :))
<nizarus> rooisto47, c'est pour ça qu'il faut rester vigilent
<rooisto47> exacte
<rooisto47> !
<rooisto47> bon nchallah ma ykoun ghir lkhir
<rooisto47> il est temps pour nous (je suis pas tunisiens mais proche voisin) de mener une vie normal comme le reste du monde
<rooisto47> une vie où c pas tjr nous les perdants mais qui donne le tour a chaqun
<nizarus> on l'espère tous rooisto47
<zeitouna> السلام عليكم
<nizarus> salam zeitouna
<zeitouna> vous allez bien
<ANIS> salem zeitouna
<rooisto47> question /etc/network/interfaces
<zeitouna> simple question on peut organiser une journee linux a sbeitla
<rooisto47> j'ai configuré mon fichier "interfaces" pour que l'interface "wlan0" se connecte a un point d'acces ensuite il le fait au démarrage normalement mais le probleme c'est qu'il me laisse pas annulé l'opération avec Ctrl-c
<rooisto47> (durant le boot)
<rooisto47> c pas normal ça non? savez vous où est le probleme ?
<nizarus> rooisto47, tu veux annuler quoi ?
<rooisto47> le dhclient
<nizarus> zeitouna, quel sera l'organisme d'accueil ?
<rooisto47> lorsque je suis dans le lieu où se trouve le point d'accès wifi
<zeitouna> pas compis
<rooisto47> pour ne pas attendre les requetes dhcp pour rien
<nizarus> rooisto47, il faut pas le configurer dans le boot dans ce cas
<nizarus> zeitouna, qui va organiser la journée à sbeitla ?
<rooisto47> où est ce que je le met alors dans (/etc/rc.local)
<rooisto47> ?
<zeitouna> moi je peux faire
<zeitouna> ?
<nizarus> rooisto47, tu as un portable ?
<rooisto47> nizarus, oui c ça
<rooisto47> :)
<nizarus> zeitouna, tu veux organiser une journée pour toi ?
<rooisto47> nizarus, mais je voix pas pourquoi je ne peux pas passé cette étape au boot avec Ctrl-c
<rooisto47> d'habitude ça marche le plus normalement
<zeitouna> je veux faire savoir au entourage la valeur de linux
<nizarus> rooisto47, et pourquoi faire la config dans les fichiers ? il suffit de se connecter une fois sur le réseau wifi par l'interface graphique et à chaque fois que tu sera prêt de ce point le PC se connecte automatiquement
<nizarus> zeitouna, généralement il nous faut un organismen d'accueil : institution universitaire, secondaire ou autre
<rooisto47> nizarus, je suis plus terminal
<rooisto47> j'essaye de tt faire avec
<rooisto47> sauf pour le dessin ^^
<rooisto47> donc là j'ai pas network-manager
<rooisto47> ni nm-applet d'ailleurs
<nizarus> rooisto47, tu peux pas annuler des trucs dans le boot par ctrl+c
<nizarus> il doit y avoir un autre truc
<nizarus> moi je suis plus tôt GUI
<nizarus> :p
<rooisto47> sisi je l'habitude de le faire (juste pour la section requette dhcpclient)
<rooisto47> sinon pour le reste oui
<rooisto47> lorsque il est a l'étape dhcp il t'affiche les requette qu'il envoi
<rooisto47> et toi au lieu d'attendre qu'il décroche une ip tu fait Ctrl-c
<rooisto47> et il continue le processus du démarage
<nizarus> ok rooisto47 ça me dépasse peut être que notre geek national ( Neo31 ) peut t'aider ;)
<rooisto47> :)
<rooisto47> merci nizarus
<zeitouna> SVP comment je peux savoir l'adresse mac d'une carte sat.....j'ai fait ifconfig mais ça pas marche....MERCI
<nizarus> les adresses mac c'est juste pour les cartes réseaux non ?
<zeitouna> controller network ça veux dire quoi alrs
<zeitouna> pas de reronses...!!!
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-22
<ANIS> salam Ahmed_Drira, Goldenscorp, LinuxKiller[AWAY et Ounis
<Ounis> salem ANIS
<ANIS> :)
<Ounis> alors ya du nouveau ?
<ANIS> pas vraiment :/
<ANIS> et de ta part?
<Ounis> idem
<sabri> slt a ts
<sabri> nizarus:
<nizarus> ahla sabri
<sabri> labess
<sabri> quoi de 9
<nizarus> hamdoullah et toi ?
<sabri> hamd, inchallah que notre pays se calme pour qu'on puisse continuer notre activité
<nizarus> inchallah
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-23
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
<Ounis> salem Ahmed_Drira
<sabri> salu a ts le monde
<ANIS> salut sabri
<sabri> ahla ANIS*nizarus
<sabri> Ounis:
<sabri> robertf:
<sabri> Ahmed_Drira:
<Ahmed_Drira> ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-16
<neo31> lol
<neo31> mar7ba haw el ubot2 rja3 :p
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-17
<denis13> salut tout le monde
<denis13> vous allez bien
<denis13> j'aurai besoin de votre aide
<denis13> je voudrais monter un lecteur reseau automatiquement au demarrage
<fak_her> slt
<fak_her> j'ai besoin d'aide
<icone_sabri> someone is her
<icone_sabri> neo31:
<icone_sabri> ahlan
<icone_sabri> quoi de 9
<neo31> ahla icone_sabri
<neo31> ke des exams
<neo31> te5ou chwaya ?
<neo31> ca va toi ?
<neo31> koi 2 9 ?
<neo31> a propos la reunion voir avec sarhan sma3t hackerspace mouch libre le 29
<neo31> informez luna pls :)
<icone_sabri> elle est déja informé
<neo31> good
<neo31> sinon ca va toi? koi 2 9 ?
<neo31> icone_sabri,
<sarhan> hello world
<ali1> hello
<sarhan> ping icone_sabri neo31
<sarhan> ali1 est le gestionnaire du hackerspace
<icone_sabri> sarhan:
<ali1> le coordinateur
<icone_sabri> tu peut parler avec Chmess pour le cité de jeune science?
<icone_sabri> 29
<icone_sabri> de ce mois
<sarhan> icone_sabri, ca sera dans le hackerspace
<icone_sabri> oki , cé bon alors
<icone_sabri> ali1:
<ali1> oui
<icone_sabri> est-ce que le hackerspace et dispo le 29 ?
<ali1> oui
<ali1> on a un codesrpint le 27-28-29
<icone_sabri> :/
<ali1> ma7ba bikom ba7thebna
<icone_sabri> alors il n'est pas dispo
<icone_sabri> ah ok!
<icone_sabri> merci bq !
<ali1> il est dispo
<ali1> on a barcha salet
<ali1> labes
<sarhan> icone_sabri, on a combien de participants dans le doodle?
<ali1> on a 4 salle
<icone_sabri> j'ai oublié
<icone_sabri> ça cé une vigntaines
<icone_sabri> mais cé pas sur que tt le modne serait présent
<sarhan> ali1, la salle thez 30 non?
<ali1> ca va
<icone_sabri> car je doute avec l'horaire choisit :/
<icone_sabri> 14h dimanche
<ali1> deja notre code sprint dans une seule salle
<icone_sabri> j'ai lancé un mail pour vote sur 10h et 14h
<icone_sabri> et personne ne répond
<sarhan> icone_sabri, ness kol lehya
<icone_sabri> hh, ok cé bon
<ali1> nous on termine a 14h
<ali1> donc les 4 salle sont libre
<icone_sabri> lol
<icone_sabri> qd mm
<icone_sabri> on a juste besoin d'une salle
<icone_sabri> :D
<icone_sabri> cé trs généreux
<icone_sabri> mais on va vous prendre sarhan n avec nous
<icone_sabri> :p
<ali1> sa7a
<ali1> tist7a9oou 7aja?
<sarhan> icone_sabri, 3ana projecteur ou des hauts parleurs
<icone_sabri> waw
<icone_sabri> jaw mela
<ali1> un tableau
<ali1> twawil w kresi
<ali1> etv des pouffe
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-18
<neo31> hey fak_her
<fak_her> hi neo31
<fak_her> le ventilateur ne s'arrête jamais depuis que j'ai installé gnome 3
<neo31> lool
<neo31> mabrouk 3lik gnome 3
<fak_her> pourtant el pc jdid et 3 go de ram
<fak_her> oui oui merci yasser 7low jaime bien
<fak_her> installitou 3andi un mois presque
<neo31> bon je suis KDEiste, mais vu ke tlm ne parle ke de gnome et ke g tester et ke ca ma pas plus. je me suis dit ke pe etre kil faut passer un pe de temps apres juger.
<neo31> et bein g passer 6 mois avec gnome 2
<fak_her> chrominium zada ma9assrech kamel 3lih
<neo31> puis avant de kitter gnome 3 est sortie donc g passer encore 1 semaine dans la chance kil change
<neo31> hum, conclusion je suis revenu a KDE
<neo31> bref, je c pas comment revenir a gnome 2, puiske g kitter saye
<neo31> g kitter gnome 2 et 3 :p
<fak_her> :D
<fak_her> je connais pas KDE
<neo31> sinon g encore ubuntu 10.04 sur mon netbook
<fak_her> j'utulise ubuntu depuis 10.10
<neo31> si je serai obliger a passer a unity ou gnome 3 avec la 12.04 je passerai a LXDE :p (si unity ca marche pas bien)
<fak_her> hihihihi ya5i 9adech fama men environnement ?
<neo31> hum, bon la majorite des autres membres sont fun de gnome donc espere avoir de l'aide de leurs cote
<neo31> sinon pk pas essayer d'autres environnements
<fak_her> 9adech fama men environnement ?
<neo31> y a Gnome 2, Gnome 3, Unity, KDE 4, LXDE, XFCE...
<neo31> FluxBox, Awesome...
<neo31> barcha
<neo31> je pe pas tt nommer
<fak_her> :D
<fak_her> unity ma3jibnich
<fak_her> gnome 2 eli par defaut sur 10.10 ?
<neo31> je suis avec KDE pour les PC performants (unity mouch 5ayeb aussi et Gnome 3 ca passe aussi) Gnome2 pour un PC 3ala 9addou mais pr qq chose de plus jolie et facile
<neo31> sinon LXDE pour un environnement preske complet sur PC te3ib
<neo31> sur un PC katastrofik et un simple gestionnaire de fenetres sans aucune option desktop facile y a Awesome il est cool :)
<neo31> non
<neo31> unity par defaut fi 10.10 normalement
<neo31> euh walahi g oublier nssit
<neo31> je ss tjr sur la 10.04
<neo31> je passerai directement a la 12.04
<neo31> en avril
<fak_her> LTS ?
<neo31> oui
<neo31> c ca
<fak_her> pourquoi ? chnowa eli zayed walè na9iss 3la 11.10 ?
<neo31> rien
<neo31> une autre version c tt
<neo31> mais la LTS peut passer directement a une autre LTS (2 ans)
<neo31> les autres doivent passer par des mises a niveaux tout les 6 mois
<fak_her> emmmm fhimtek mouch kima 11.10 6 moins
<fak_her> mois*
<neo31> (ma 3andich toulit bel pour un PC desktop stable)
<neo31> ban9ass wji3it rass
<fak_her> oui c'est vrai
<neo31> bon les autres sont supportes pendant 18 mois
<fak_her> w les logiciels c'est pareil
<neo31> mais kan mm tu doit passer par tt les autres versions
<fak_her> kif nssob LTS ou 11.10
<fak_her> ?
<neo31> we le reste kifkif
<neo31> juste la dure du suport est double en LTS
<neo31> et permet de passer 3 versions vers la LTS suivante
<neo31> LTS to5roj marra koll 3amine
<fak_her> fibali c'est payant para connical LTS 3la hathaka g pas intéressé
<neo31> 6.06, 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04
<neo31> non Ubuntu est tjr gratuit mm pour les entreprises
<neo31> canonical offre juste des services pour les entreprises qui sont libre de souscrire ou pas
<neo31> si une entreprise n'as pas besoin d'un service special ou qui a sont propre staff technique qui peut faire elle n'est pas obliger a acheter un service de support depuis canonical
<fak_her> fhimtek
<fak_her> bekri 9otli un pc performant
<neo31> bref c tjr gratuit au contraire d'autres distributions
<neo31> we
<fak_her> ena pc mta3i + o - récent
<neo31> g un PC avec 8GB ram, donc g pas besoin d'economiser qq centaines de mega pour le desktop
<fak_her> :D
<fak_her> loool
<neo31> donne ton processeur et ram
<neo31> ?
<fak_her> fibali bech na3tik les caractéréstique ya5i fachaltni bil 8 go
<fak_her> :D
<neo31> lol
<neo31> non vasy miselich
<fak_her> 3go ram
<fak_her> proc i3
<neo31> hum
<neo31> utilise un systeme 32 bit
<neo31> avec nimporte kel desktop ke tu ve
<fak_her> t9oul enti ?
<fak_her> 5ater eli sabou 64
<neo31> si t'as vraiment besoin du 64 bit utilise gnome 2 ou LXDE ( ca consomme pas bcp de ram)
<neo31> 64 ca consomme bcp de ram
<neo31> tu utilise virtual box ou pa ?
<fak_her> non
<neo31> qq chose ki demande bcp de ram sinon?
<neo31> montage video
<neo31> modelisation 3D
<neo31> 7aja de ce genre
<neo31> sinon tu pe garder 64 bit
<fak_her> non parfois je fais de montage mais sur pitivi rien de pro
<fak_her> gimp
<neo31> ca passe 64 bit je pense
<neo31> reserve un pe de swap kan mm en cas ou
<fak_her> aywah
<fak_her> chniya swap hethi ?
<neo31> normalement ca se fait automatikement
<neo31> donc tkt
<fak_her> ok
<neo31> (lors de l'installation c automatik)
<fak_her> behi nishlik 5ouha ahmed
<neo31> me first
<neo31> tu ete a l'un des events Ubuntu avant ?
<fak_her> non :( malheureusement
<neo31> hum
<neo31> 9adech 3andik 3al page ubuntu-tn w kifech 3raftha sinon :)
 * neo31 : memory fail
<neo31> dsl :p
<fak_her> bah akika par hasard j'ai découvert linux, en faite ena passionné par les technologies
<fak_her> ena manich wild domaine j'ai fais des etudes en aviation civile
<neo31> essaye de ne pas rater les next events sinon, ca sera tres interessant pr toi
<neo31> sinon Ubuntu est pr tlm, pas pour wled eddomaine
<neo31> "Ubuntu Server" c pour wled domaine (black and white :p )
<fak_her> ma3nitha manich bidouilleur
<neo31> ah
<neo31> ok
<neo31> a7dhar event if you are lazy :p
<fak_her> par exemple terminal na3ref ken ajouti un ppa par exmple walè nfassi5 w installi
<fak_her> lancer mise a jour
<fak_her> wa9tah events jay ?
<neo31> c deja trop
<neo31> y a la logiteque
<neo31> y a aucune necessite de faire ca en terminal
<neo31> aucune idee mnt
<neo31> y aura un Ubuntu Global Jam debut mars pour faire des contributions a ubuntu
<neo31> genre traduction
<neo31> documentation
<neo31> packaging
<neo31> deboggage et tt
<neo31> testing
<neo31> et mise a niveau..
<neo31> 7ajet ki hakka
<fak_her> fhimtek
<neo31> possible mais pas sur na3mlou qq presentations pour le grand publique el marra hedhi
<neo31> mais ca sera confirmer lors de la reunion find e ce mois
<fak_her> jespère bien
<neo31> tu avais une question sinon ?
<fak_her> je vais installer KDE et LXDE ce soir, et je vais essayer
<neo31> ok, bonne chance
<neo31> tu va pas aimer bcp LXDE pe etre
<neo31> pas grande chose cote design
<neo31> mais il est simple et ultra rapid
<fak_her> aucune manip nécissaire? kima 3malit ac gnome 3 ?
<neo31> et ca donne les fonctionalites de base kan mm
<neo31> non
<neo31> rien de special normalement
<neo31> tu install
<neo31> tu selectionne sur l'ecran de connection
<neo31> et boom t'as LXDE
<neo31> je verifie 1 mn
<neo31> oui il est deja sur la logitque
<neo31> tu doit installer le meta-paquet
<neo31> ca inclue tt ce kil faut normalement
<fak_her> ok merci neo je vais voir un tuto sur le net pr ne pas faire une betise
<fak_her> merciiii
<fak_her> pr votre aide
<fak_her> a la prochaine peut etre ubuntu tn event jespère
<neo31> t'es pas un simple user fak_her
<neo31> tu connais deja IRC
<fak_her> nn d5alit sur #freenode
<neo31> et freenode
<neo31> we
<fak_her> w mafhimet chay
<fak_her> :D
<neo31> et tu connai le bon channel
<neo31> lol
<fak_her> comment enrigistrer mon user
<neo31> t'es un bon utilisateur attentif mm si t'es pas informaticien
<neo31> voir mieux que qq autres informaticiens :p
<fak_her> lol
<neo31>  /ns register pass email
<neo31> remplace pass et email ;)
<neo31> il faut pas avoir d'espaces avant /ns
<neo31>  /ns identify pass
<fak_her> sur la channel freenode ?
<neo31> pour s'authentifier
<neo31> sur le serveur freenode
<neo31> #ubuntu-tn est le channel
<neo31> freenode c le serveur
<fak_her> wi fhimtek
<fak_her> mais win niktibha /ns register pass email ?
<neo31> anywhere
<neo31> normalement
<neo31> sinon cherche le tab freenode
<fak_her> 3la chaine #freenode ?
<neo31> non
<neo31> sur le tab freenode
<neo31> sinon n'importe ou que tu ve
<fak_her> aywah chniya tab hethi ?
<neo31> j'utilise pas telepathy donc je pe pas te guider
<neo31> ou il faut l'ecrire
<neo31> sur Xchat j'ai des tabs
<fak_her> ok je vais ce soir
<neo31> avec le nom du serveur, ses channels ou je suis connecte et discussion prives
<neo31> ouki
<neo31> bon je te laisse
<neo31> a la prochaine inchalah :)
<fak_her> ok merci
<fak_her> a la prochaine :)
<neo31> voir la page officielle de Ubuntu-TN
<fak_her> ok je vais voir merciii
<neo31> pour etre informe des prochains events publiques
<neo31> et la mailing liste pour des contributions (pour les membres actifs surtout)
<neo31> www.ubuntu-tn.org
<neo31> a plus
<neo31> pas de koi
<fellag> bonsoir *
<neo31> re
<neo31> ahla fellag
<neo31> mizilt tconecti irc !?
<fellag> salut neo31
<fellag> oui de temps en temps x)
<Goldenscorp> bsr fellag  neo31
<fellag> bonsoir Goldenscorp :D
<Goldenscorp> kif isba
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<neo31> ca roule
<fak_her> aywan
<fak_her> et toi ?
<fak_her> hani en train de téléchargé KDE
<neo31> lol fak_her >>> <Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<neo31> good 2 know anyway
<neo31> :p
<neo31> i'm out
<neo31> bn a tous
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-19
<Nechrodome_ABS> essalemou 3alaykom
<Nechrodome_ABS> fak_her la ?
<Nechrodome_ABS> ashams la ?
<ashams> Nechrodome_ABS, Wa 3alaykom elsalam
<Nechrodome_ABS> cava bien ?
<ashams> fine, you?
<Nechrodome_ABS> too
<ashams> Thanks God
<Nechrodome_ABS> dites moi svp j'ai la derniere version de linux la a prioris et ca veut meme pas me laisser ecrire en arabe j'ai été dans system language support etc je le rajoute
<Nechrodome_ABS> mais ca veut pas le prendre en considération
<Nechrodome_ABS> :/
<Nechrodome_ABS> je pourrait avoir de l'aide pour sa ?
<ashams> Nechrodome_ABS, well, I can't speak french that fluent. I think Ubuntu latest version supprts arabic well
<Nechrodome_ABS> think too but it did not let me use it even xhen i add it
<Nechrodome_ABS> that's the problem
<ashams> That would be a bug, but I have never heared about that problem, so it maight be a problem with the iso you installed from
<Nechrodome_ABS> it was downloaded from the official site
<Nechrodome_ABS> so i'll have to download it again and install it
<ashams> are you on it now?
<Nechrodome_ABS> yeah
<ashams> can you find the 'Keyboard' preferences?
<Nechrodome_ABS> yes
<Nechrodome_ABS> i'm on it
<ashams> then choose 'Layouts' tab
<Nechrodome_ABS> yes it"s france alternative
<ashams> ok, click 'Add' button
<Nechrodome_ABS> i've added arabic azerty
<Nechrodome_ABS> is that good ?
<ashams> coool
<Nechrodome_ABS> i'll test it
<Nechrodome_ABS> gonna see :D
<ashams> now press 'Apply System Wide'
<Nechrodome_ABS> ah that's fine
<Nechrodome_ABS> yeah i did
<Nechrodome_ABS> thnx a lot brother
<ashams> yw, can you change through  layouts
<ashams> ?
<ashams> by Alt+Shift
<ashams> or any other key?
<Nechrodome_ABS> no
<Nechrodome_ABS> i've to access the settings to change
<ashams> if you want to, press the 'Options' button
<Nechrodome_ABS> on the writer ?
<ashams> on the layout window
<ashams> no, on the keyboard preferences
<Nechrodome_ABS> yeah i'm on it
<Nechrodome_ABS> keyboard layout optins
<ashams> press the 'Options' button
<ashams> yes
<ashams> press "Key(s) to change layouts"
<ashams> and enable "Alt+Shift"
<ashams> or any other key binding you may want
<Nechrodome_ABS> i've made alt + ctrl & alt + shift
<Nechrodome_ABS> :p
<ashams> the same here :-)
<Nechrodome_ABS> yeap
<ashams> coool
<Nechrodome_ABS> thnx a lot
<ashams> you are welcome
<Nechrodome_ABS> it works perfect
<sarhan> salut
<sarhan> ping Nechrodome_ABS
<sarhan> oups
<sarhan> ping neo31
<neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> neo31, la reunion sera bien le dimanche 29 janvier a 14heures?
<neo31> de preference on fait le matin sarhan vu ke y ades gens ki vients de loins
<neo31> personellement ca me derange pas de faire a 14h
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> fixe une heure
<sarhan> ena je passe le samedi et dimanche la bas
<neo31> c normalement 10h ou 14h
<neo31> si possible on fait 10h
<neo31> sinon 14h
<sarhan> 10h tal9a 3bed re9da fel hackerspace :D
<neo31> voir avec luna ou verifiez sur ML
<sarhan> 3ana coding sprint
<neo31> lol
<neo31> chouf m3a luna et sabri si tu ve
<sarhan> may9ale9nich ena ama ghir barka mat9osoulnech 3
<sarhan> 3ala noumna
<neo31> dsl eni de5il fi 7itt ghare9 fel exams
<neo31> lol, y aura des filles normalement
<sarhan> salut wissem
<neo31> donc de preference yabdew fey9ine lawled
<sarhan> x)
<neo31> pr ne pas deranger personne
<wissem> salut sarhan
<wissem> bonsoir tout le monde ^^
<neo31> normalement luna bach tji
<sarhan> neo31, on a 3 salles on pourra s'arranger
<neo31> possible geekette et amal
<neo31> ok alors sarhan
<neo31> famma wifi?
<sarhan> adsl 20 mbps :D
<sarhan> videoprojecteur
<sarhan> tableau a feutres
<neo31> good
<sarhan> chaises et fauteuils
<sarhan> poufs
<neo31> famma m5adda ?
<sarhan> fama jréri
<sarhan> :D
<neo31> x)
<neo31> great
<neo31> hhh
<sarhan> ou ghtawet
<neo31> oppa
<sarhan> tnejem t9ayel
<sarhan> wissem 5af
<neo31> chbih hrab
<neo31> hhh
<neo31> parfait le hackerspace
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> faudra juste préciser l'endroit
<neo31> ken jit fi touness nwalli nrawa7 lel hackerspace ma3adech nrawa7 home
<sarhan> pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas
<neo31> je connai pa moi
<sarhan> 42 avenue beb bnet
<sarhan> adrissetna 42 :D
<neo31> taychilna 7aja fel google map + transport a prendre
<neo31> loool
<neo31> 42!
<neo31> hh
<neo31> ma 3andkomch lilicopter ?
<neo31> ca sera plus facile comme ca
<neo31> :p
<neo31> bsr wissem
<sarhan> neo31, ta3refha el 9asba?
<neo31> +ou- sarhan
<neo31> mahou tcho9 el blad el 3arbi w dra kifech tousilha mel teli
<neo31> tayach google maps link + indications du transport taw netsaraf
<sarhan> stana neo31
<neo31> re sarhan
<neo31> take all your time sarhan
<sarhan> ok neo31  x)
<sarhan> fellag, you are doing it wrong
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-20
<DelphiWorld> salam :)
<DelphiWorld> salam wissem :)
<wissem> salem DelphiWorld
<wissem> comment  ça va? :)
<DelphiWorld> tré bien wissem merci :)
<DelphiWorld> et vous ?
<wissem> hamdollah ça marche ^^
<DelphiWorld> wissem: :D
<DelphiWorld> wissem: sava la tunisy ?
<DelphiWorld> wissem: tu connais vdr ?
<wissem> elle va bien la tunisie :p
<wissem> vdr? non j'en connais pas
<wissem> kesako?
<DelphiWorld> wissem: video disk recorder
<DelphiWorld> wissem: pour voir la tv directeman dans gnome ou KDE
<wissem> nice!
<DelphiWorld> wissem: :)
<DelphiWorld> wissem: je l'utilise mais je suis en gair
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-21
<Sahsinho> slt a tous :)
<fakher> bonsoir neo
<fakher> !!!!!
<fakher> pssssssst
<fakher> k3nz0
<k3nz0> huhu fakher
<TrD> ahla fakher
<fakher> bonsoir
<neo31> dsl fakher
<neo31> g t pa la
<TrD> neo31:  !!
<TrD> tu vas bien?
<neo31> je m'excuse je doit aller dormir tot ce soir
<fakher> c pas grave neo
<neo31> we 7amdouah TrD
<TrD> bon dodo neo31
<neo31> tnajam t9oul still surviving :)
<neo31> danke
<TrD> aya behi :)
<neo31> gute nacht
<fakher> bonne nuit neo
<TrD> repose toi bien
<fakher> svp
<fakher> kifech je copie dans les dossiers système ?
<TrD> tu veux copier quoi fakher des fichiers ou dossiers ?
<fakher> je veux copier des icones
<fakher> dans le dossier .icons
<fakher> qui se trouve usr/share/icons
<TrD> sudo cp /chemin/icone /  /chemindudossiercible/
<TrD> c bon fakher?
<fakher> nn
<fakher> les icones se trouvent dans le bureau
<fakher> je fais sudo cp bureau/faience /usr/share/icons
<fakher> ??
<fakher> c bon normalement
<fakher> j'ai trouver un x-intall
<fakher> ds le dossier icon
<fakher> c'est bon merci
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-22
<neo31> ahlann :)
<seddiktn> salam alaikumm
<seddiktn> :)
<nizarus> ping seddiktn
<nizarus> voici une présentation de notre communauté
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<seddiktn> Mercii
<seddiktn> ping nizarus
<seddiktn> t la ?
<nizarus> yep
<seddiktn> bien je sui en cour dinstallation de linux
<seddiktn> comment je me deviens un membre de launchpad
<nizarus> très bien
<seddiktn> par virtual box
<seddiktn> ah  c bien
<seddiktn> heni na3mel fi inscription
<seddiktn> fi launch pad
<nizarus> bien
<seddiktn> mai mbakri njarreb fil inscri fi site
<seddiktn> ye5i 3malli les cookies
<seddiktn> doit etre
<seddiktn> autorisé
<seddiktn> w ki 3malt el code de confirmation
<nizarus> inscrit toi aussi sur notre mailing liste
<seddiktn> 9alli
<seddiktn> impossible de contacter
<seddiktn> dra chnowa
<seddiktn> ....
<seddiktn> ces trucs ne sont pa assez claires
<nizarus> http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/04/comment-rejoindre-la-communaute-ubuntu-tunisie
<seddiktn> wi c'est la liste
<seddiktn> de diffusion
#ubuntu-tn 2013-01-16
<DelphiWorld> Salam au tunisiains ;)
<DelphiWorld> joyeu révolution
<DelphiWorld> yaaaaaaaaa Neo31 est la :P
<Neo31> ahla DelphiWorld :) merci pr la visite :) nice to see you here :)
<DelphiWorld> Merci Neo31 ;-)
<DelphiWorld> sava Neo31 ?
<Neo31> I wanted to contact you but I didn't have your email
<Neo31> please send it in private
<Neo31> sorry i have to go right now
<Neo31> please leave ur mail c ya
<Neo31> see you later
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<ounis> hey DelphiWorld
<ounis> how are you my friend ?
<DelphiWorld> hey ounis good alhamdoulilah, you?
<ounis> 7amdoullah
<DelphiWorld> ounis: =)
<DelphiWorld> ounis: how was the revolution day ;-)
<ounis> I was busy, no time for that
<DelphiWorld> :P
#ubuntu-tn 2013-01-19
<elacheche_anis> salam les ubuntoros
<AminosAmigos> :) hey !
<sts_> slt
<elacheche_anis> slt sts_
<sts_> je suis  tunisien  et j'utilise ubuntu 12.10
<sts_> j'ai quelques questions a  poser  ss'il vous  plait
<elacheche_anis> go ahead sts_ :)
<sts_> tous d'habord , le seul obstacle qui m'empeche de se liberer  de windows   ce sont les logiciels  d'infographie et d'architecture  ,  j'ai  trouvé   blender et the gimp et kdenlive qui peuvent  remplacer  3ds max et photoshop et addobe premier d'une manière  un peut  professionnelle
<sts_> mais je n'ai pas trouvé un   log  qui  peut  remplacer  archicad  par  exemple
<sts_> j'ai besoin  d'un  log qui  peut  travailler  d'une  manière  proffessionnel  comme  archicad  ou  revit   architecture
<sts_> .
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> nous somme pas des architectes
<Neo31> mais on peut vous indiquer des sites pour trouvez des alternatifs sts_
<Neo31> une minutes stp
<Neo31> tu cherche un equivalent a archicad ou autocad c ca?
<Neo31> sts_, tu peut essayer les logiciels qui figurent sur ce site
<Neo31> http://alternativeto.net/software/autocad/?platform=linux&license=free
<Neo31> ou les alternatifs qui figurent sur ce site
<Neo31> http://www.osalt.com/autocad
<Neo31> * elacheche_anis has quit (Excess Flood) <<< elacheche_anis t en pv avec sts_ ?
<sts_> oui
<Neo31> ok bien alors
<sts_> mercic  b1 5ouya
<Neo31> sts_, voir les deux liens que je vient de poster tu trouvera surement un ou deux logiciels qui repondront a tes besoins
<Neo31> pas de quoi :) vous etes le bienvenu
<sts_> rabbi  yjazikom  5eer  nchalla
<Neo31> sts_, tu fait quoi dans la vie! etudiant ou tu travail? ca m'interesse d'avoir ton avis a propos des alternatif de autocad
<Neo31> car plusieurs gens pose la meme question et je n'ai jamais eu une bonne experience pratique avec les logiciels de cad
<sts_> je  suis  un  architecte
<sts_> et  je  fait mes travails avec  autocad , archicad et revit
<sts_> pour  autocad  le  meilleur alternatif  que je  trouve  sur linux  c cc draft sight
<sts_> il  utulise  les  mme  ccommandes
<sts_> et  presque  la  mme interface
<sts_> mais  il  ne  fait  pas  la  3d
<sts_> 2d  sseulement
<sts_> et  il  est  stable  pas s des  bugs
<sts_> pour archicad  et  revit  se  sont  des  logiciel  BIM
<sts_>  c  a  dire buildidng information  modeling
<sts_> tu  peut  construire  ton  projet  directement  en 3d par  la  simulation  des  objets  reel   ( murs , escaliers , portes  ...etc c)
<sts_> par  un  simple   traçage  de l'axe  du  ccoupe   .  la  coupe  est  faite  immediatement
<elacheche_anis> <Neo31> * elacheche_anis has quit (Excess Flood) <<< elacheche_anis t en pv avec sts_ ? => Non Neo31 connexion instable :/
<sts_> t'a  pas  besoin  de  tracer  une  coupe  compliqué qui  va  durer  4  heures
<sts_> ...etc
<sts_> les  changements  que  tu  fait  sur  ton  projet  se  font  au fure et  aumesure  sur  tous les  vues :  plans  coupes  façades
<sts_> donc c c  géniale
<Neo31> ^^ g pas tout compri a partir de l'histoir de BIM :) mais merci pour l'explication :)
<sts_> de  rien
<Neo31> donc draftsight manque cette option de BIM si g bien compri!?
<sts_> inchcalla   je  veut  essayer  de  faire  tourner  archicad d avec  wine mais  j  voulu un  log  libre
<sts_> oui  c c ça
<sts_> merci  en  ts  cas
<Neo31> pas de quoi
<sts_> et  inchcalla on  trouvera  des  log  prof  comme blender ds  la 3d
<Neo31> tu pourra pe etre demander a une communaute de cad
<sts_> .
<sts_> merci  bcp
<Neo31> ils auron plus d'informations et l'experience professionnelle
<sts_> oui  je  peut  trouver  ces  communautés
<Neo31> si vous avez un bon niveau en anglais ca sera tres facile a trouvez de l'aide
<sts_> je  pense  inchalla  que j'ai  unes  experience   un  peut  importante  ds  ce  domaine  et  je  peut  les  aider inchalla
<sts_> parce  que la  logique  est  la   mme
<sts_> inchalla
<Neo31> y en a deja les channels #freecad et librecad ici sur freenode
<Neo31> #librecad
<Neo31> ils pourront repondre mieux a tes questions
<sts_> ok  merci  bcp
<sts_> je  veut  essayer
<Neo31> sinon il y a les mailing list et les forums
<Neo31> essaye de joindre ces deux channel mnt si tu veut
<sts_> merci  bccp
<Neo31> ! ca va me compliquer la vie de trouver une solution open pour BIM moi meme
<Neo31> il vaut mieux demander aux experts de cad
<Neo31> ce que j'ai trouver sur google est que le concept BIm est associe a un format standardisee appele
<Neo31> IFC
<sts_> oui
<Neo31> et il y a un certain bimserver
<Neo31> mais je ne sais pas si ca peut aider
<sts_> le  systeme  bim  veut  dire  que  le  batiment  c  pas  un  simple  model  en  3d   qui sert  a  la  bonne  visualisation  graphique  seulement
<sts_> mais  les  objets  architecturales ont  tous  les  information  necessaire aussi
<sts_> comme  le  taux d'isolation  thermique
<sts_> les  couches  des  matériaux ...etc
<sts_> le  vitrage  aussi : conductivité ,  transparance ...  reflectivité ...
<Neo31> je vois
<sts_> bim  vous  permet  aussi  d'echanger votre  fichier  avec  les  ingenieurs  de  différents  spécialité ( concepteurs  des  lots  spéciaux  comme :  géni civil , éléctricité  et  fluides ...
<sts_> donc  c  pas  une  representation  graphique  seulement
<sts_> les deux log commerciales  qui  font  ça  ce  sont  archicad  et  revit  .  et  il y  on a  aussi   all  plan
<sts_> bim server  c  un  module   qui  vous  permet  de  travailler  en  groupe  a  distance  avec  vos partenaires    a  distance  sur le mme  fichier  et  en  tps réel
<sts_> : )
<sts_> c  géniale
<sts_> il ya  aussi  le  module  teamwork  ds  archicad
<sts_> et  chaque  log  a  un  module  de  travail  en  groupe
<sts_> c  un  peut  compliqué et  je  pense  qu'on a  besoin  d'un organisme  comme  blender
<sts_> parce que  c  l'exemple  réussi maintenant
<Neo31> g trouver ca
<Neo31> http://bimserver.org/
<Neo31> c vraiment hors ma connaissance il faut demander aux expert en cad
<Neo31> ils auront la bonne recette de logiciels et serveurs open sources a combiner ensemble
<sts_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGgdSvDfYW8
<Neo31> mnt c plus claire
<sts_> oui   allah  ybareklak  nchalla
<sts_> merci  bcp
<Neo31> si je comprend bien tu doit verifier si les alternatifs cad supporte le format PLN
<Neo31> apres tu peut chercher des services ou serveurs bim open source
<sts_> non  le  format  c  pas  important  parce  qu'on  a  ddes  convertisseurs
<Neo31> pour partager les fichiers pln et en exploiter
<Neo31> je vois
<sts_> le  format  pln  concerne  archicad  comme  le  dwg  ds  autocad
<sts_> le  plus  important  c  le  fonctionnemment  du  log  lui  mme
<sts_> draft  sight   c  un  log  2d  seulement
<sts_> tu  doit  ddessiner  tous
<Neo31> donc avec archicad vous avez acces a des serveurs gratuits contenant des projets pln dont vous pouvez beneficier gratuitement ?
<sts_> mais  ds  le  bim  il  suffit  de  modeliser  le  batiment  et  tu  indique  les  pts  de s   vues   et  c  cts    le  log  dessine  tous
<sts_> non
<sts_> ds  archicad  je  fait  le  travail  une  seule  fois  je  modelise  mon  projet  et  je  trouve   les  plans  automatiquement   les  façades   aussi .  il  suffit  d'indiquer  les  plans   des  coupes
<sts_> le  bim  server  sert  a  lier  les  mmbre  d'un  equipe  qui  travaillent  sur  le  mme  fichier  en  mme  tps
<sts_> archicad  qui  fait  le  travail  c  pas  le  bim  server
<Neo31> bimserfer ca marche avec bimserver
<Neo31> http://bimsurfer.org/
<sts_> c  simple  ds  archicad  si  tu  modifie qqe  chose  ,  la  taille  d'unne  porte  par  exp  .   la  modification va  apparaitre  automatiquement  ds  les  façades  et  ds  les  coupes
<sts_> ds  autocad  et  draft  sight  tu  doit  faire  la mise  a  jrs manuellement
<Neo31> ok
 * Neo31 asked this on #librecad "<Neo31> Hello folks, is there a cad alternatif that offers BIM feature please?"
<Neo31> the answer of ries is : <ries> Neo31: I haven't seen any in the open source world that are serious
<Neo31> kan t7ib emchi a7ki m3ah sts_ il a une experience en cad aparament
<Neo31> tu pourra demander d'autre questions
<sts_> shih  7atta  ana  ma  lguitech
<Neo31> #librecad
<Neo31> right clic and join the channel
<sts_> ok  merci  bcp
<Neo31> fisa3 9bal ma yemchi
<sts_> ana  li  lazemni  nemchi  malheureusement
<sts_> merci  bcp  5ouya  w  nchalla  ma3rfa  tayyba
<Neo31> no problem
#ubuntu-tn 2014-01-13
<akouda> aslema
<akouda> mouled mabrouk
<akouda> @Tux-TN
#ubuntu-tn 2014-01-14
<knoppix> slt
#ubuntu-tn 2014-01-16
<rhabbachi> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ya chou chkoun x)
<elacheche_anis> pong rhabbachi :)
<rhabbachi> :D
<elacheche_anis> mékich kont hardy chbik 9libt?
<rhabbachi> :D
<rhabbachi> ya 5ouya 3andek 7a9
<rhabbachi> wa
<rhabbachi> chniya elcmd mta3 rename
<rhabbachi> ?
<elacheche_anis> haha x)
<HaRDi> za7
<HaRDi> maw 9otlek fadhili elnickname ezza7!
<HaRDi> :P
<Chikore> Ping SalahMessaoud
<Chikore> elacheche_anis, bonjour
<SalahMessaoud> Pong Chikore
<Chikore> SalahMessaoud, as tu créé un channel pour Drupal Tunisie?
<elacheche_anis> Chikore, arja3 or9od 9allou #drupal-tunisia -_-
<elacheche_anis> hey Chikore
<elacheche_anis> Taw béch fi9t inti!!
<Chikore> thx elacheche_anis
<Chikore> non j'ai réinstallé un autre système et je reprend la liste des channels
<AnonRev> Salut
#ubuntu-tn 2014-01-17
<lunapersa> ping ubuntiste-msakni
#ubuntu-tn 2015-01-13
<hich-em> Salem
<hich-em> Ubuntu-Tn est invité pour participer au Concours 'trophée du libre' qui aura lieu le 14/02/2014 à 09h:30, à l'EPI Sousse. S'il vous Plait s'inscrire au concours ici tropheelibre.org.
<hich-em> l’événement est ouvert à tout le monde,il peut s'inscrire pour la présence.
<hich-em> S'il y a une personne a un projet 'Libre' il peut participer au concours aussi.
<hich-em> Vous pouvez inviter vos amis pour la présence et si vous savez des autres qui supportent le libre vous pouvez les inviter aussi pour le concours.
<hich-em> NB: L'inscription en ligne au concours est obligatoire pour les clubs, associations, communautés et ceux qui ont des projets libres.
<hich-em> Toutes les informations dans le lien http://tropheelibre.org/.
<guest2> مرحبا
#ubuntu-tn 2015-01-14
<marwen__> السلام
#ubuntu-tn 2015-01-15
<Neo31> hi Scauf
<Neo31> hi elacheche SalahMessaoud
<Scauf> salut
<Scauf> Neo
<Neo31> yo! /whois Scauf
<Scauf> parler en français svp
<Neo31> ok
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo
<SalahMessaoud> Bonjour
<Neo31> Bonjour SalahMessaoud
<Neo31> ca va Scauf ?
<Scauf> alors Neo !!
<Neo31> alors Scauf !
<Neo31> sry i've been afk
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-19
<elacheche> https://www.reddit.com/r/networking/comments/41j04h/wifi_guest_access_you_gotta_touch_the_banana/
<elacheche> nizarus, t'es là?
<elacheche> nizarus, T'es l'un des admins de la ML de #ubuntu-arabic, damascene est là bas,  il veut disucter à propos de #ubuntu-arabic
<nizarus> pong elacheche
<elacheche> nizarus, T'es l'un des admins de la ML de #ubuntu-arabic, damascene est là bas,  il veut disucter à propos de #ubuntu-arabic
<Neo31> hello chan
<nizarus> hello Neo31
<nizarus> winek le samedi ?
<Neo31> ghatess chwaya fel weekend
<Neo31> rawa7t el soussa
<Neo31> I was working on a project
<nizarus> rabby y3inik :)
<Neo31> I might have some good news soon
<nizarus> good :)
<nizarus> have to go
<nizarus> @++
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-21
<Na3iL> o/
<Na3iL> elacheche_anis, are you there
<elacheche_anis> Hey!
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL:
<Na3iL> Hey, hows you?
<elacheche_anis> Good :) u!
<Na3iL> Good as well thanks :)
<Na3iL> I was going to ask you about the website of u-tn
<Na3iL> I think it is ready to be announced?
<elacheche_anis> Not yet -_- We didn't worked on a thing -_- I was struggeling alone -_-
<elacheche_anis> After a year I had some spare time to take an other look at the code..
<elacheche_anis> It needs more work..
<Na3iL> Okay, why we don't set a deadline for it
<Na3iL> IMHO, its just missing the scripts that will load from the wiki,lp,irc etc..
<elacheche_anis> Becasue we're not working  full-time on it.. So we can't fix a deadline for 2 contributors..
<elacheche_anis> I'm woking locally on integrating those scripts
<elacheche_anis> I need to get rid of the 4 exams I have & the "mramma" that I have too then I'll be able to have full-time weekends on it.
<damascene> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/where-would-we-be-without-ubuntu/ translated into http://wp.me/p5Xhrj-R for research purposes 😊
<elacheche_anis> Good job damascene :S
<elacheche_anis> :D
<damascene> thanks 😊
<Na3iL> Yep, I understand..
<Na3iL> I will see what I can do this weekend
<Na3iL> I am not a dev guy you know :/
<Na3iL> Great job damascene :D
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL: You know that am not a Dev as well :D
<Na3iL> haha, that's the problem yeah x)
<damascene> Na3iL, thank you
<elacheche_anis> But am trying to change :-3
<elacheche_anis> I was trying to beat the 30Days dev challenge of hackerrink, I failed x) I hate develping x(
<Na3iL> hahaha at least you tried :P
<elacheche_anis> damascene: you translated that!
<damascene> yeah but with my own modifications
<elacheche_anis> Good :)
<elacheche_anis> There is some typos :p not a big deal :)
<damascene> elacheche_anis, please point it to me
<elacheche_anis> ابونتو كلن
<elacheche_anis> كايلن
<elacheche_anis> حاليا 70% من احمال
<elacheche_anis> إجمال
<elacheche_anis> ج مكان الحاء :)
<Na3iL> لينكس منت (النعناع)
<elacheche_anis> أوبونتو
<damascene> elacheche_anis, احمال تعني حمل load
<damascene> حٍمل
<damascene> كايلن ساصححها
<damascene> Na3iL, سانظر الخطأ في تلك العبارة
<Na3iL> damascene, is it right to call it
<Na3iL> النعناع
<damascene> لا ادري بعض المترجمين يقولون ان تسميها هكذا mint نعناع
<elacheche_anis> Ah! I understund it as "total" You should use أحمال then.. using ا instead of أ will confuse readers :)
<Na3iL> ah okay damascene
<damascene> ان شاء الله 😊
<Na3iL> By the way damascene why you are not involved into your LoCo team?
<damascene> Na3iL, أنا من دمشق واقيم في تركيا حاليا
<damascene> من سنة تقريبا
<elacheche_anis> Ahhhh!!!!
<elacheche_anis> You mentionned #ubuntu-tn :D :D
<elacheche_anis> I love you :D
<damascene> 😃
<Na3iL> Ah! I see
<damascene> I think I'll add a direct link too 😊
<elacheche_anis> I'm sharing that article as elacheche & as utn :D
<Na3iL> Awh I saw ubuntu-tn now too :D
<Na3iL> thanks a lot damascene you are amazing :D
<elacheche_anis> damascene: من دون or بدون ؟
<elacheche_anis> what's better?
<damascene> elacheche_anis, I'm not an expert in language rules 😊
<damascene> Na3iL, it's just a simple thing in return. I'm living on Ubuntu 😊
<damascene> I hope cbs do not sue me 😊
<elacheche_anis> Check twitter damascene :)
<damascene> ok 😊
<damascene> elacheche_anis, thank you, that is nice of you 😊
<damascene> elacheche_anis, when I mentioned the article on Linuxac.com some pro windows commented against me. I told them I mean by عالمنا free software world not the whole world 😊
<Na3iL> my connection :') :')
<elacheche_anis> looool damascene x) What a pro win guy do in linuxac.. That's a weird place to be x)
<damascene> elacheche_anis, I do not understand from where did they come. I was surprised 😊
<damascene> http://www.linuxac.org/forum/threads/72251
<elacheche_anis> We got some pro win guys during SFD as well.. Do you remeber Na3iL x) → Anas x)
<elacheche_anis> BTW damascene take a look at http://sfd.tn/2015/
<Na3iL> hahahaha yep xD
<elacheche_anis> Use the browser tranlator to show pages in English or arabic :D
<damascene> 😊 I was going to complain about the language 😊
<elacheche_anis> :D I know :p
<elacheche_anis> damascene: Tell those guys to watch the OS revolution documentary ;)
<elacheche_anis> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw8K460vx1c
<elacheche_anis> If they don't like to read history books :p
<damascene> elacheche_anis, I did not want to start a war in that thread. It was directed to Linux users not to the people from the other world. But I'm thinking of targeting them hard very soon 😊
<damascene> do you think that a general Arabic windows user will be interested in watching a 1:25 hour documentary 😊
<elacheche_anis> I watched that doc twice!  And planning to watch it again soon :)
<damascene> Yeah some video deserver to be re watched again and again.
<damascene> Regarding the mentioning of Tunisia team. You deserve it and better. I'm amazed by your accomplishments. I wish you more success.
<elacheche_anis> Thank you :)
<damascene> I added that video to my list
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> I'll share some links with you tomorrow :D
<damascene> elacheche_anis, he converted to Debian
<elacheche_anis> who!
<damascene> kawarizmi
<elacheche_anis> He was always a debian user & fan x)
<damascene> LOL
<damascene> see you later, I've some business to do 😊
<Na3iL> cya damascene :)
<elacheche_anis> I should go have some sleep too..
<elacheche_anis> GN guys!
<Na3iL> gn elacheche_anis
<Na3iL> sleep well :)
<elacheche_anis> I doubt that :/ But thank you :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-22
<elacheche> Barcha bilels ilyoum :) bilel_ Bilel_mk
<elacheche> :)
<bilel_> elacheche, Sory i think that's me either ! my internet not to good
<bilel_> :)
<elacheche> x)
<Na3iL> be like bilel xD
<bilel_> Na3iL, what you mean ??
<bilel_> Na3iL, :p
<elacheche> x)
<Na3iL> if you know " Be like Bill" :P
<bilel_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<bilel_> okay
<Bilel_mk> Na3iL,  :p
<Na3iL> :D
<Dro> humm
<Dro> salut
<Na3iL> o/ Dro
<Dro> ça va Na3iL ?
<Na3iL> Yes, you?
<Dro> +/-
<Na3iL> :)
<Dro> Na3iL, trying to install apache2 but getting this :  apache2 : Depends: apache2-bin (= 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.8) but it is not going to be installed
<Dro> any idea?
<Na3iL> Just install xampp from appache friends
<Na3iL> otherwise, check this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/611354/error-installing-apache2
<elacheche> Dro, why you always have issues with apt x)
<Dro> elacheche, :(
<elacheche> :D
<Dro> even i'm under a fresh install :/
<elacheche> apt-get update && apt-get -f install && apt-get install apache2
<Dro> 3malt deja w upgrade w dist-upgrade ...
<Dro> femma wa7ed sous #ubuntu 9alli lance ce script http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597742/
<Dro> (dima win nes2el ay question ghadi yab3thouli ce script :D)
<elacheche> x)
<Dro> zayed nn? madam installation jdida :/
<elacheche> nice script
<elacheche> 14.04?
<elacheche> Dro,
<Dro> ey
<Dro> cat /etc/issue
<Dro> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<elacheche> apt-get install apache2-*
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> damascene,
<elacheche> Dro,
<Dro> elacheche,  ==> http://pastebin.com/H3rQw7Nq
<elacheche> sorry damascene
<elacheche> Dro, dpkg --get-selections | grep -i ^apache2
<elacheche> result of that
<Dro> elacheche, blank ! :D
<elacheche> nice :D
<elacheche> Dro, dpkg --get-selections | grep -i hold
<elacheche> Dro,
<Na3iL> elacheche, Dro https://i.imgur.com/YNW5osg.png any feedbacks?
<elacheche> Na3iL, use the REAL logo of Ubuntu
<elacheche> Use % W/H of logos!
<Na3iL> okay
<elacheche> Na3iL, http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/ubuntu-logo
<Na3iL> elacheche, https://i.imgur.com/YrsPljW.png
<Na3iL> sinn design béhi? am noob in gimp x)
<elacheche> http://www.videolan.org/goodies.html
<elacheche> Check the Cones sections :)
<elacheche> Logo of your club is too blurry
<Na3iL> You are awesome :D
<elacheche> :)
<Dro> back ! :D
<Dro> elacheche, blank too
<elacheche> x)
<Dro> Na3iL, maybe you can choose a better color for the background :p
<elacheche> Did you executed that script?
<Dro> elacheche, not yet! :D
<elacheche> +1 Dro aboutthe bg
<Dro> I'll try it now
<Na3iL> give me a color am not a desinger :3
<Dro> 7aja bin el bleu ciel wel gris ! :D
<Dro> je pense ça sera plus joli avec un background gris
<Dro> Na3iL, maybe http://www.lapetitepieceembuee.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Paris-ciel-gris-orage.jpg
<elacheche> Na3iL, here is a list of creative commons licensed bg https://www.flickr.com/search/?l=commderiv&q=background
<Na3iL> ty guys
<elacheche> :)
<Dro> elacheche, j'ai executé le script, tjrs le même prob :/
<Dro> by the way, sudo apt-get update se termine par ça:
<Dro> W: Failed to fetch http://tn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<Dro> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<elacheche> pastebin all your sources.lists Dro
<Dro> apparemment el prob fel sources.list
<Dro> ok
<Dro> elacheche,  ==> http://pastebin.com/4wF1dgyV
<elacheche> Dro,
<elacheche> Do you have any custom ones under sources.list.d ?
<Dro> elacheche, nn je viens d'installer ubuntu deja ! :/
<Dro> mizelna ki dachana ! :p
<elacheche> k
<Dro> ah si femma jd-team-jdownloader-trusty.list
<elacheche> rm it
<Dro> pour jdownloader
<Dro> w w ubuntu-clamav-ppa-trusty.list
<elacheche> Comment them.. rm them or mv them
<elacheche> then
<elacheche> sudo rm -r /var/cache/apt/archives/* && curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/sources_2e643534c18a87b977178d0847b8aa99905e854e.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list && curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/gpg_2e643534c18a87b977178d0847b8aa99905e854e.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/gpg_keys.txt && sudo apt-get update && apt-get -f install && apt-get install apache2
<Dro> rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* => done
<elacheche> sudo rm -r /var/cache/apt/archives/* && curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/sources_2e643534c18a87b977178d0847b8aa99905e854e.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list && curl https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/gpg_2e643534c18a87b977178d0847b8aa99905e854e.txt | sudo tee /etc/apt/gpg_keys.txt && sudo apt-get update && apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install apache2
<Dro> https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/gpg_2e643534c18a87b977178d0847b8aa99905e854e.txt is empty
<elacheche> Ah! sorry
<elacheche> my fautl :D
<elacheche> ignore it x)
<elacheche> I'm just too tides x)
<elacheche> tired*
<Dro> ==> http://pastebin.com/GnWx6svb
<Dro> hmm i have to install curl first
<Dro> 1 sec
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Dro, kén ta3tini accès ssh lil machine mté3ik khir x)
<Dro> I can't do it  ! :P
<elacheche> x)
<Dro> well i may do it ! :p
<elacheche> You can install apache by your own :)
<Dro> I can't! :/
<elacheche> Dro, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<elacheche> Dro,
<elacheche> just
<elacheche> Do that :)
<elacheche> then sudo apt-get update
<Dro> some new packages appeared after apt-get upgrade, including "apt"..
<elacheche> Good :)
<Dro> lets see if this upgrade can fix it :D
<elacheche> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<elacheche> better than upgrade
<elacheche> :D
<Dro> something strange..
<elacheche> It's always weird and strange with you Dro x)
<Dro> the screen was locked for a 2 seconds, while upgrading
<Dro> lool
<elacheche> x)
<Dro> 7aGa ghariba
<Dro> haw mouch strange lmarra hethi ! :P
<elacheche> x)
<Dro> ==> always the same error : W: Failed to fetch http://tn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<Dro> :D
<Dro> and always unable to install apache2
<Dro> should i restore my ancient sources.list?
<elacheche> echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe restricted multiverse" > /etc/apt/sources.list
<elacheche> Yes!
<elacheche> Do that
<elacheche> reset, then update
<Dro> lol
<Dro> sources.list disappeared, 1 sec
<Dro> new STRANGE line after while updating, after adding that deb ==> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'universe/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<Dro> :D
<Dro> ta5ou ssh ! :D
<Dro> elacheche, whats a gpg key?
<elacheche> Should go home.. I'll be online in 2 hours → couvre feu yé m3allam :D
<elacheche> !ubuntu
<elacheche> Hello!
<MarwenDo> hi
<elacheche> wassup!
<MarwenDo> 7amdoullah :)
<MarwenDo> you ?
<elacheche> I'm ok thx MarwenDo
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-23
<visitor7261> viva fedora :D
<damascene> LOL
<damascene> this guy have entered your post from my article 😊
<damascene> I set the visitor nick
<elacheche> loool damascene x)
<hid> 5ataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hassoon> lmao
<hassoon> hid: comment était ton insulte d'avant ?
<hassoon> hid: na3ndin omek ?
<hid> labes 5o ?
<damascene> elacheche, please auto join linuxac
<hid> hassoon: laquelle
<hid> mouk hassoon
<hassoon> hid: tu as dit à qualqun avant: na3ndin omek
<hassoon> lmao
<hassoon> elacheche: 'sup brah
<hid> le cheche
<hid> fez > cheche
<yabbes> super cool la tunisi
<hassoon> yabbes: voilà, tes amis tunisiens
<hassoon> lmfao!
<hid> bon j'ai faim
<yabbes> hassoon, chocolat, 1980
<yabbes> :>
<hid> je veux du mlewi
<hassoon> yabbes: oui attends
<hassoon> lmfao!!!
<hassoon> je cherche l'image
<hid> Ð5
<hid> €2.5
<yabbes> vasy hassoon
<hassoon> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1453571744.jpg
<hassoon> lmfao
<hassoon> hid: ^
<hid> lel
<hid> chocolat yabbes
<yabbes> :D
<hassoon> vous m'entendez nabs?
<hassoon> rofl
<hid> donne une photo de carte identité tn
<yabbes> grave mes papier
<hid> je fabrique une mieux
<hassoon> hid: oui c'est ça
<hassoon> version yabbousienne
<hassoon> lmao!
<hid> genau
<hid> wo ist mein Gerricht
<hid> ic habe hunger
<hassoon> ich bin carte d'identité tunisienne yabbousienne
<hid> Herr Ober bitte zahlen
<hid> doch bist du
<yabbs> petit soucis de connéxion comme d hab ^^
<hassoon> yabbs: la putain de toi -_-
<hid> t'en as tout le temps ahah
<yabbs> une fois quand je me co
<yabbs> :D
<hassoon> D/
<hassoon> D:
<yabbs> ouais c est la règle
<hid> yabbs (~yabba@unaffiliated/yabbounic) connexion reset by peer
<yabbs> :p
<hid> LOL
<hid> c ton vpn qui marche pas ?
<yabbs> sisi
<hid> !help
<yabbs> mais il marche différament
<yabbs> :d
<yabbs> e
<hassoon> !nab
<hid> ubuntulog: help
<yabbs> il nous faut woot
<hassoon> putain de ce canal, c'est pas cool léga
<hassoon> notre francophonie est supérieur à ce merde
<hassoon> :D
<yabbs> normal
<hid> c'est un canal de 9awed ou quoi ?
<hassoon> hid: oui mdr
<hassoon> ils sont des 9aweds
<hid> meh je veux mon mlewi mnt nabs
<hid> et du hrira
<hassoon> :D
 * hassoon tapote krouis damascene chaker_ MarwenDo 
<hid> matouled
<damascene> I do not understand French, Just Arabic or English 😊
<hassoon> damascene: 'sup nab.
<hid> mamoussen issalan
<hid> damascene: no tamasheq ?
 * hassoon pats damascene on the back of his neck, leaving a reddish trace of his hand on it
<hassoon> lmao
<hid> lol
<hassoon> yabbs: grave ta connexion
<damascene> :-)
<hassoon> :-)
<hassoon> (-:
<hid> :-)
<damascene> 😊
<hassoon> meh
<hassoon> idiots
<elacheche> WoooW!! What's going on in here!
<N`importe_qui> mdr
 * N`importe_qui tapote hid 
<elacheche> Salut!
<hid> salut
<N`importe_qui> sadade!
<N`importe_qui> salade!
<MarwenDo> HI
<N`importe_qui> et merguez!
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: Arrete STP :)
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: arrete de quoi
<hid> N`importe_qui: attends
<N`importe_qui> hid: tu aimes le merguez non ?
<hid> bien sur c'est bon
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: non, j'aime qu'on discute pas des hors sujet ici :)
<N`importe_qui> hid: pas compris
<MarwenDo> @Ihsen
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: hors sujet? et ya t il un sujet ici?
<N`importe_qui> lulz
<hid> elacheche: il y a un off topic?
<hid> lol N`importe_qui
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: t'es un développeur de ubuntu ou quoi
<elacheche> Non chui pas un dev de Ubuntu.
<N`importe_qui> alors tu fais quoi ici ?
<MarwenDo> ya @ihsen  ridh SVP
<N`importe_qui> tu chasse les insectes ?
<elacheche> Chui toujours ici pour assister les personnes qui cherche de l'aide.. Alors STP, let's keep it clear :)
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: LE question est, tu fait quoi ici :)
<hid> elacheche: tu penses que je peux installer la 16.04 LTS maintenant ?
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: moi? ou toi?
<N`importe_qui> Oo
<elacheche> hid: non
<N`importe_qui> ubuntulog est votre bot de log?
<N`importe_qui> lulz
<N`importe_qui> woot > ubuntulog hid
<hid> j'ai la 14.04 là et c'est super vieux
<hid> oui N`importe_qui bien sûr
<hid> woot > *
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: tu as unity? :o
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: non
 * N`importe_qui a ubuntu avec kde, ce que le rend kubuntu
<N`importe_qui> \o\
<hid> /o/
<N`importe_qui> \o/
<elacheche> hid: Passe vers 15.10 si tu veux quelque chose plus recente que la LTS
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: moi j'ai debian, le père de ubuntu
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: vous êtes ma chose alors
<N`importe_qui> :)
<elacheche> Good for you N`importe_qui
<MarwenDo> N`importe_qui, inti ihsen ?
<hid> elacheche: bof c'est le support est jusque quand ?
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: lewl what ?
<MarwenDo> ?
<N`importe_qui> < MarwenDo> ?
<elacheche> MarwenDo: I don't think so.. :)
<N`importe_qui> hid: c'est ton frère ce mec ?
<N`importe_qui> lewl
<N`importe_qui> toutes les personnes ici utilisent ubuntu? :o
<hid> meh jmef
<N`importe_qui> hid: je sais pas si il est mieux de parler en anglais, non ?
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: Toutes les personnes ici supportent les FOSS
<N`importe_qui> hid: ces nabs me semblent plus proches à l'anglais
<hid> ben parle anglsi
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: Un peu de respect stp..
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: i beg your pardon ?
<N`importe_qui> lulz
<hid> labas crack3r ?
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: tu connais où je peux acheter un tiquet de OS pour mon laptop ?
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: linux sticker, etc
<hid> un sticker
<MarwenDo> N`importe_qui, Sticker you mean ?
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: oui
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: yes
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: On partage les stickers durnat les events :)
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: cool we might get along with each other, you speak inglis
<N`importe_qui> :D
<hid> N`importe_qui: va aux événements nab
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: cous organisez des évennements ?
<N`importe_qui> *évènements
<N`importe_qui> vous *
<MarwenDo> N`importe_qui, No I only speak with people who put their real name
<N`importe_qui> putain de ces touches
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: sorry what ?
<N`importe_qui> you want my real name in irc
<N`importe_qui> lulz
 * N`importe_qui pats MarwenDo 
 * hid pats N`importe_qui 
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: do you happen do be marwen from l'insat ?
<MarwenDo> N`importe_qui, yeah
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: lmao!
<MarwenDo> N`importe_qui, you are from INSAT too ?
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: nah, i might now you IRL
<N`importe_qui> this is interesting ffs
<MarwenDo> GL ?
<N`importe_qui> *i might know *
<hid> insat =
<N`importe_qui> nah, i'm not in the insat whatsoeva'
<hid> insitut national de science appliquée?
<N`importe_qui> hid: une copie tunisienne de réseaux des insa
<MarwenDo> hid, yeah
<hid> hmmm
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: marwen..wefi ?
<MarwenDo> N`importe_qui, no  , ta3rfou Marwen Ouefi ?
<elacheche> hid, N`importe_qui yabbs what are look for in here :) 1st time to join here.. It's cool  to tell us what are you looking for :)
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: yes
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: vas y, tu est lui ?
<yabbs> c hassoon qui m a invité :D
<MarwenDo> kifech ta3rfou essa3a ?
<yabbs> salut dsl on se connait pas
<yabbs> mdr
<hid> elacheche: genau, hassoon nous a invité
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: i know many things in life, i'm a superior being yo you nabs
<N`importe_qui> :D
<N`importe_qui> *to you
<hid> lol N`importe_qui
<yabbs> ca me rassure il est encore là :d
<yabbs> nab
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: et son ami 'Hamed' est encore avec lui ?
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: -_- Respect others please
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: dude..cut it off with telling me to behave and respect others
<N`importe_qui> ok ?
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: meh go on
<N`importe_qui> this is interesting, i've been bored for ages
<MarwenDo> N`importe_qui,  melle5er ?  ken 7achtek b support tfadhel a7na lenna bech n3awnouk sinon menghir mat9alle9 8irek et merci
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: stop talkign with me in tunisian dude, that sucks
<N`importe_qui> taliing *
<yabbs> :D
<N`importe_qui> talking *
<elacheche> -_-
<hid> tunsi
<hid> oui on comprend rien il faut parler != mat9alle9 nab
<N`importe_qui> yabbs: il m'a dit que si j'ai besoin d'aide il me faut le demander, sinon, je dois gardler le silence
<N`importe_qui> :/7
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: tell me more about yourself
<yabbs> wow
<hid> yabbs: àma c'est hassoona
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: You wanna chat go and have some on #freenode
<N`importe_qui> hid: lmfao, ahahah
<hid> il faut les laisser :)
<yabbs> bon mais ils sont très organisé vous avez même un #classroom :o
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: relax, oké ?
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: behave, "oké?"
<N`importe_qui> holy moly
<N`importe_qui> i'm trying to socialize with MarwenDo here, very obviously
<N`importe_qui> stop annoying me likes tunisiens do, elacheche
<N`importe_qui> *like
<N`importe_qui> hid: elacheche me rappelle de ychaouech
<N`importe_qui> Oo
<yabbs> ouais je me souviens .d
<elacheche> -_-
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: brah.
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: how are the events organierd :o
<N`importe_qui> *organized
<hid> meh les tunisiens sont annoying ou quoi ?
<N`importe_qui> hid: entre nous..oui
 * N`importe_qui :-°
<yabbs> comme les allemand
<hid> :o
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: and do you organize events? :o
<N`importe_qui> yabbs: lewl
<N`importe_qui> comment yabbs
<yabbs> bah pareil
<N`importe_qui> yabbs: juste car ils conduisent dnas les routes sanss limite de vitesse?
<yabbs> ca en fait partie oui
<N`importe_qui> yabbs: c'est normal, les allemands produisent les porsches :-°
<yabbs> en tunisie aussi ca conduit sans limite de vitesse :p
<N`importe_qui> yabbs: non, plutot sans règles de conduite en premier lieu, lao
<hid> Autobahn > *
<elacheche> yabbs: hid N`importe_qui wanna have some chat about Tunisia? go to #Tunisie please :)
<N`importe_qui> lmao, that exists?
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: well i've been asking you about events
<yabbs> elacheche, je suis d accord
<yabbs> :D
<yabbs> y a pas chanserv
<hid> elacheche: nobody speaks there, at least there is some ambiance
<hid> tu m'entends elacheche ?
<hid> il y a un tinisie? :o
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: What about events!
<N`importe_qui> hid: lulz non, juste qque canal de 3 nabs
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: how to reach them
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: and how ar ethey organized, etc
<N`importe_qui> do you guys do RL meetings or something ?
<hid> il vont t'apprendre à boire le biere
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: Yes.. We orgnize some events, and we join some other FOSS events as guests
<hid> FOSS =
<elacheche> Free & Open Source Software hid
<N`importe_qui> hid: foundation of open source software
<N`importe_qui> hid: l'organisation de stallman
<N`importe_qui> le nab avec le ventre gros
<hid> hmmm
<hid> rms
<N`importe_qui> rmoui
<N`importe_qui> * oui
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: meh forget about those nabs in #Tunisie
<hid> ?
<hid> je vais te gifler la fesse N`importe_qui
 * N`importe_qui expose sa fesse à hid 
<N`importe_qui> :D
<elacheche> Please guys! Let's keep it Ubuntu related..
<N`importe_qui> lmao
<elacheche> At least Linux and FOSS related -_-
<hid> ok
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: la fesse est relié à ubuntu aussi, plus au moin
 * N`importe_qui :-°
<hid> ^
<N`importe_qui> v
<N`importe_qui> <
<N`importe_qui> >
<elacheche> -_- le ban et le kick aussi -_-
<N`importe_qui> ;@
<hid> il y a des linux geekette
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: meh explain
<N`importe_qui> the events thing
<elacheche> hid: loool.. what a question :)
<N`importe_qui> how they are organized and how i can reaach them, and how to contribute in its activities
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: Ask me clear questions, I answer them.. I answered what you asked for :) Wanna more details, ask more detailled questions :)
<N`importe_qui> etc
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: brah are you going to talk or what
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: how are the events organized
<N`importe_qui> hid: mes questions sont pas clair ou quoi ?
<hid> N`importe_qui: elles le sont, il ne peut pas répondre je pense
<N`importe_qui> effec...tivement
<elacheche> Everything should be organized via the ML
<N`importe_qui> il nous joue le boss/op ou quoi ?
<hid> ML =
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: what is the ML ? :o
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: c'est bon comme ça! :)
<elacheche> Mailing list
<N`importe_qui> which is ?
<elacheche> lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<N`importe_qui> pkey
<N`importe_qui> marwen_: are you scared or what?
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: he's busy
<marwen_> re
<N`importe_qui> yo
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: what were we talking about
<MarwenDo> N`importe_qui, don't remember
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: ah you asked me if i know a dude called marwen wefi
<MarwenDo> nevermind
<N`importe_qui> meh , why
<N`importe_qui> is he his friend?, or is he you? :o
<N`importe_qui> hid: lmao mon chat a couru juste pour s'asseoir sur mes genous
<N`importe_qui> putain le tv de ces nabs me casse la tête
 * N`importe_qui va au couloir devant le chauffeur
<MarwenDo> Na3iL, ta3rou hedha ?   n'importe qui
<Na3iL> No!
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: point your questions to me, okey ?
<Na3iL> Hey N`importe_qui
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: why do you chat only with people with their real identities? :o
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: hey.
<Na3iL> Hows you?
<N`importe_qui> it's how are you, not how is you
<N`importe_qui> okey ?
<N`importe_qui> isn't it hid ? :o
<hid> genau
<hid> oui
<Na3iL> xD
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: what is it
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: 'sup.
<MarwenDo> .
<hid> .
<N`importe_qui> hid: omg, mon chat veut me voler mon biscuit par force
<N`importe_qui> hid: le ka7louch; lmao
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: what are you studying in the insat ? software engineering? :o
<MarwenDo> y
<hid> N`importe_qui: ka7louche est le jambon, non?
<hid> ham
<N`importe_qui> hid: jambon ?
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: which level? :o
<hid> لحم خنزير
<N`importe_qui> hid: j'ai cru que tu sais que les touaregs appellent tou ce qui est noir, ka7louch
<N`importe_qui> -_-
<MarwenDo> 3
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: moi j'arrive du canada vers la ville de tunise presque une fois toute semaine, et je passe par l'insat
<N`importe_qui> *de tunis *
<N`importe_qui> :)
<hid> oui N`importe_qui les k7el
<N`importe_qui> hid: lewl
<hid> ou k7al
<hid> je connais
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: meh jk
<MarwenDo> N`importe_qui, got it
<hid> N`importe_qui: je confonds avec 7elouf
<hid> 7elouf et ka7louche
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: Why don't just dicuss that on #Tunisie -_-
<hid> elacheche: because people he chats with arent there
<hid> !nab elacheche
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: man for god's sake relax and leave us alone, we are fine
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: for. god's sake
<elacheche> hid: he just talks to you & yabbs.. You're already there -_-
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: ubuntulog is not fine -_- He won't log this shit in the pub log -_-
<hid> elacheche: il y a MarwenDo
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: it's okey, don't worry
<elacheche> He don't want to*
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: who has coded the bot
<N`importe_qui> isn't it you ?
<hid> N`importe_qui: laisse ces nab aleatoire
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: he doesn't *
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: nop, that's a official bot for the ubuntu community
<hid> salut krouis
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: comment sont les étudiants là ? :o
<hid> cbj: et Neo31 :)
<elacheche> -_-
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: who has put it here
<elacheche> The Ubuntu IRC Council
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: or does this channel belong to the ubuntu network of communities ?
<N`importe_qui> ah okey
<N`importe_qui> interesting
<elacheche> yes N`importe_qui..
<N`importe_qui> seems big
<elacheche> It's a official channel
<N`importe_qui> *an official *
<N`importe_qui> meh, not really imo
<elacheche> Thanks for helping me improving my english N`importe_qui :)
<N`importe_qui> just some small cute group in some dark corner in freenode
<hid> ^ lol
<N`importe_qui> lulz
<hid> :^
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: Feel free to ask me.
<N`importe_qui> :v
<elacheche> Thank you :) I apreciate the "help"
<hid> sa7 j'ai faim
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: meh don't quote words for me
<hid> N`importe_qui: il reste encore de mlewi?
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: do you only understand english and arabic ? :o
<MarwenDo> seen
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: does someone speak chineese here? chinese language service is offered in the mailing-list accounts management :o
<elacheche> Nope N`importe_qui.. The ML is a FOSS.. The admin page supports many languages
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: et pk tu est le op ici ?
<N`importe_qui> tu as qque position dans la communité de ubuntu ?
<hid> il n'a pas autant de droits que les admin freenode ;)
<N`importe_qui> lewl
<N`importe_qui> notre mrpass est un dev gentoo hid
<N`importe_qui> !mrpass
<hid> un admin freenode a créé ce chan ou quoi? :o
<N`importe_qui> roflmao!
<N`importe_qui> il me manquait mec
<hid> N`importe_qui: oui
<hid> mrpass > .*
<elacheche> hid: N`importe_qui :)
<hid> nn
<hid> mrp > .*
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: adnd why are you the op here? do you have some position in the ubuntu community ? :o
<N`importe_qui> and *
<elacheche> I do..
<elacheche> I'm a member :)
<elacheche> Isn't that enough :)
<N`importe_qui> and what are you charged of? teaching lil' school kids how to use the free software. lewl
<elacheche> I'm charged of nothing :)
<hid> chanmé
<N`importe_qui> :/
<hid> yabbs: t'as vu comment il est cinglant
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: You were asking questions since you joined, may I ask a question too?
<hid> il tape là où ça fait mal
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: what is it
<elacheche> How you found this channel, and why you joinned it.. I'm just curious about that..
<elacheche> did you*
<N`importe_qui> how i found htis channel?
<N`importe_qui> lulz what a joke
<N`importe_qui> brah i know all of freenode's corners
<N`importe_qui> isn't it hid :v
<hid> genau
<elacheche> :)
<N`importe_qui> tu fais le sys admin non ?
<N`importe_qui> àma métier n1 des linuxiens
<elacheche> Maybe, maybe not :)
<N`importe_qui> voilà
<N`importe_qui> il me joue le nab
<N`importe_qui> okey brah
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: Why I'm supposed to ask  your questions when you're not answering mine.. :)
<N`importe_qui> i did answer your questions afaik..
<MarwenDo> good night
<hid> lala nuit
<hid> saida
<hid> comme ça?
<Na3iL> good night MarwenDo o/
<elacheche> I did too :)
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: meh, you're boring
<elacheche> Thank you N`importe_qui :)
<hid> mon diev
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: quel age as tu
<elacheche> Age is just a number :)
<N`importe_qui> yeah, and i asked to know that..number?
<hid> numbers are key of life
<N`importe_qui> ^ dit le mathématicien
<hid> life = 42
<N`importe_qui> debianero
<N`importe_qui> lmao
<elacheche> hid got it :)
<hid> non il a 41 :)
<hid> :) :) :)
<N`importe_qui> meh proche même
<N`importe_qui> you worked with bilel elacheche , no ?
<Na3iL> N`importe_qui, You were asking since you joined, I will ask you just one question : what's ur name?
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: who knows :)
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: why ?
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: nah you did, but whatever.
<elacheche> :)
<Na3iL> You can't answer a question with another question :)
<N`importe_qui> hid: Na3iL est na3l sheitan
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: does it matter?
<Na3iL> another question :)
<hid> wtf ahahahah
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: you too you are a community member ?
<Na3iL> another another question -_-
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: did i ask you or anyone else about their name? nope
<elacheche> :)
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: meh cut the crap, i googled your name, and you seem to be well indexed
<N`importe_qui> i can even see your profiles across many social networks so easily
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: you look cute
<N`importe_qui> i think you do sys admin with ubuntu
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: I know that my name is well indexed.. You're not surprising me with that :)
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: then stop playing dumb
<elacheche> I don't like games N`importe_qui :)
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: i'm not playing here
<elacheche> I didn't say you are..
<N`importe_qui> well you did, but you are not aware of that
<N`importe_qui> :)
<N`importe_qui> i can even look at your own site now
<N`importe_qui> it's full of ubuntu stuff :)
<elacheche> "full" is not the good word to describe a almost empty website
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: it's okey, i like it though :)
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: i do web dev too
<elacheche> Good for you N`importe_qui :) I never said that I'm web dev :)
<N`importe_qui> yep
<hid> bref
<N`importe_qui> vvé
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: do you think the LPI certificate is good for my cv ?
<N`importe_qui> or are there other better certificates i should focus on ?
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: It depends on your goals..
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: can you elaborate ? :v
<elacheche> a LPI is always good for a fresher guy who like to join a job related to GNU/Linux industry
<N`importe_qui> yeah, that's the point, a job related to jnu/linux industry :>
<N`importe_qui> but what about your LFS certificate? what is it mostly useful for ?
<Na3iL> *GNU*
<elacheche> I think, and this is my OWN opinion, that LPI is for academic purposes.. Not for real life job..
<elacheche> Na3iL: yep GNU
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: what 's the difference, i mean the academic purposes, and the RL job :v
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: what about it
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: wanna some proprietary windows crap?
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: I'm sharing my OWN opinions.. If you'll work with GNU/Linux boxes IRL go for a LFC or a RedHat one.
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: ah
<elacheche> If you'll aim a job related to Linux like web dev, it's a good thing to have a LPIC, as you'll be close to GNU/Linux boxes, and you'll probably use it as workstation
<N`importe_qui> hid: lewl, il est né en '89, on l'a tenu mtn
<N`importe_qui> :)
<N`importe_qui> il est 26 alors
<N`importe_qui> :D
<N`importe_qui> il a *
<elacheche> If you think about being a teacher.. Getting all the LPIC levels will be a great thing, becasue you'll be able to tech your students the better way :)
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: nah, i wnt to work only
<N`importe_qui> teaching students is a joke
<N`importe_qui> conneries de fac de putain de bordel de merde
<N`importe_qui> n'est ce pas hid
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: bac info génération 2008? ahah
<N`importe_qui> encahnté
<N`importe_qui> enchanté *$
<elacheche> :)
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: but you have an LFS101x certificate thing :o
<elacheche> you can get it too
<elacheche> it's free
<N`importe_qui> ah isn't it obtained after succeeding some paid exam ?
<elacheche> https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-2
<elacheche> take a look N`importe_qui
<N`importe_qui> t'as elacheche okey.
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: okey *
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: i'm seeing some 99$ certificate, not a free one
<N`importe_qui> okey imma try to enroll first
<elacheche> 99$ to get a verfied cert from lfs
<N`importe_qui> how to pay for it? does the internationam paymeny work in this so-called tunisia in the first place?
<N`importe_qui> *international payment *
<elacheche> no idea
<N`importe_qui> then how did you get it elacheche
<elacheche> mine is not verified
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: i-i don't undetstand sir
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: did you passs an exame or something
<elacheche> yep
<elacheche> https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-2
<elacheche> there is an exam there
<N`importe_qui> wait lemme search
<elacheche> you can ingore the courses and take the exam
<N`importe_qui> but the verification process is done after that i pay them 99
<N`importe_qui> * 99$ ?
<elacheche> yep.. you can get a non-verified one
<N`importe_qui> ah alright
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-edX-honor-code-certificates-and-edX-verified-certificates
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahla
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: okey
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: tu aime l'nvidia ?
<elacheche> hey Neo31
<Neo31> ahla N`importe_qui elacheche
<Neo31> fuck nvidia N`importe_qui hhh
<Neo31> but yeah it is still much better than ATI
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: why? it's the leader GPU for gamers
 * Neo31 was quoting Linus :p
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> ti ey ey
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: personally i'm satisfied with intel's new embedded gpus anyway
<Neo31> I'm pro Nvidia
<Neo31> ama Linus 3andou l7a9
<N`importe_qui> oh yeah ?
<N`importe_qui> you own any GTX 980?*
<Neo31> malgre ke driver pririetaire mte3 nvidia compared to ATI's propriateray driver is so much better
<N`importe_qui> or even above that ?
<Neo31> but it is still not libre yet
<Neo31> closed architecture
<N`importe_qui> hid: regarde son français lmfao
<N`importe_qui> hid: la putain de toi où es tu
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: you are talkign about the proprietary linux drivers of both ati and nvidia
 * Neo31 's got a qwerty
 * N`importe_qui 's got an azerty ?
<Neo31> and I don't like french
<N`importe_qui> yeah, it's not for you
<Neo31> french accents is a total waste of time
<N`importe_qui> it's only for the elites
<Neo31> ok
<N`importe_qui> but hey, do you own any high-end gtx card? :o
<Neo31> yes I do
<hid> N`importe_qui: vvé
<N`importe_qui> like any GTX 980
<hid> j'ai vu, de la merde
<N`importe_qui> or even abote it
<N`importe_qui> *above
<N`importe_qui> hid: moué
<Neo31> not so sure
<Neo31> I use that computer mostly for work
<hid> "not libre yet" = ?
<Neo31> but I did some steam testing
<hid> wtf does libre mean Neo31
<Neo31> Dota2 beta, Dota 2, Dota 2 Reborn and CSGO
<N`importe_qui> hid: liberté, contre l'oppression
<N`importe_qui> :-°
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: sous linux ?
<hid> tg il doit m'expliquer
<N`importe_qui> hid: okey :-°
 * hid approche lentement l'oreille de Neo31 
<Neo31> N`importe_qui, http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.en.html
<N`importe_qui> yay, vas y cries à haute voix
<Neo31> read about freedom 0, 1, 2 and 3
<hid> Neo31: TU M'ENTEEEEEEENDS?
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: cool story we know that already
<hid> cool story
<hid> ahah
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> so?
<N`importe_qui> hid: cool story phaqface
<N`importe_qui> roflmao
<hid> LOL
<hid> pauvre tsenko
<N`importe_qui> lulz
<Neo31> anyway
<N`importe_qui> what do you want from nvidia anyway
<Neo31> what's behind the nvidia story here?
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: i saw your FB profile and it was full of nvidia ictures
<Neo31> I want nothing, what do you want?
<N`importe_qui> *pictures
<N`importe_qui> that's all
<Neo31> seriously!? full of nvidia pictures! ok
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: yeah, i got a link of it, u mad bro ?
<Neo31> y mad?
<N`importe_qui> not sure, you tell me?
<N`importe_qui> lewl
<N`importe_qui> okey whateva'
<Neo31> I just didn't know it is full of those pictures
<N`importe_qui> oh yeah, wait
<Neo31> did you get one yet?
<N`importe_qui> meh wait ffs
<Neo31> you said it is full
<N`importe_qui> where has it gone
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> keep looking
<Neo31> i'm sure I have posted at least two or three posts about GPU drivers
<N`importe_qui> sha'rup imma get it
<N`importe_qui> yeah
<Neo31> tyt
<N`importe_qui> 2011
<Neo31> 2011? hum, ok I thought it was full.
<Neo31> I can post a new thing about GPUs once a year from now on N`importe_qui, just for you ;)
<N`importe_qui> full ?
<N`importe_qui> what's full ?
<Neo31> whateva
<N`importe_qui> yeah whateva'
<Neo31> good
<N`importe_qui> meh what am i doing
<N`importe_qui> why should i care
<N`importe_qui> screw your fb brah
<N`importe_qui> whatever
<hid> brah = brat ?
<N`importe_qui> hid: bro/mec/etc
<N`importe_qui> hid: version de 'bro' en Hawai :)
<Neo31> anyway glad my profile is good enough to browse back to 2011
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> let me know if I can help with something
<hid> hawai est très bon
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: you're the one who will be helped, brah
<N`importe_qui> lulz
<N`importe_qui> hid: oui, il te faut y aller avec hiddia
<N`importe_qui> :p
<Neo31> that's good
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: jk.
<Neo31> seems u are having some fun
<N`importe_qui> sure, wanna have some ?
<Neo31> nice to have you around
 * N`importe_qui hands Neo31 a pound of fun
<Neo31> don't wanna have anything right now, I just wanted to say hi
<hid> N`importe_qui: meh il me faut €€€€€
<Neo31> lol
<N`importe_qui> hid: tu peux visiter la guyné me
<N`importe_qui> c
<N`importe_qui> *mec
<hid> vvé
<hid> jmef
<N`importe_qui> hid: vous avez bcp d'iles et territoires outre-mer
<hid> y a rien là-bas
<N`importe_qui> tu m'entends ?
<hid> genau
<hid> osef
<N`importe_qui> nah
<hid> osef
<N`importe_qui> ;@
 * hid se rapproche de l'oreille de N`importe_qui et crie très fortement
<N`importe_qui> ;@
 * N`importe_qui se tremble
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: did you go to some international ubuntu meetings? :o
<elacheche> not irl
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: ah i thought you did attended some of them
<N`importe_qui> *you attended *
<elacheche> name some
<N`importe_qui> what ?
<elacheche> never mind
<Neo31> lol elacheche
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: don't lol at me nab
<Neo31> that was funny sorry :p
<N`importe_qui> nah.
<Neo31> yep it is
<N`importe_qui> no it's not
<Neo31> ok
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: lewl you have done many seminaries i think
<elacheche> why you think so?
<N`importe_qui> i'm looking at your profil in the wiki
<N`importe_qui> *profile
<elacheche> :)
<N`importe_qui> i mean the events' preparations
<N`importe_qui> lmao people are thanking you
<Na3iL> mchit w jit w ltaw ya7ki xD
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: go away nab, i can talk whenever and wherever i want
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: you got that right ?
<Na3iL> hhhh xD nab madém mata3réch tfara9 bin l'asémi x)
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: ne me parle pas avec l'extraterrere
<N`importe_qui> tu m'entends ?
<N`importe_qui> *terrestre
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: Na3iL != Neo31
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: aaah, i did not know that
<N`importe_qui> na3l sheitan
<N`importe_qui> lmao
<Na3iL> xD
<N`importe_qui> you guys don't want ubuntu on your smartphones? :>
<hid> you guys have smartphones?
<elacheche> Neo31: already use ubuntu touch on his phone..
<Neo31> take it easy N`importe_qui chbik tetballa 3lia!
<Neo31> talk lessba7
<Neo31> I have the BQ 4.5 limited Ubuntu Edition
<Neo31> but to be honest it's the same as the ones available now.
<Neo31> the limited edition gets only a special case, that's mostly it (and the logo of ubuntu which should be on the other ones too, not sure though)
<Neo31> 7a9a elacheche did u know Aquaris 4.5 can have both Ubuntu and Android and probably can dual boot? (didn't try the dual boot yet though) also BQ is releasing a convergent tablet soon.
<elacheche> nice
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: pardon ?
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: you know the  CCNA and  CCNP  certificates? :o
<Neo31> what about those certificates N`importe_qui ?
<N`importe_qui> Neo31: brb hang on
<Neo31> gn
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: 'sup
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: toi aussi tu fais le sysadmin ?
<Na3iL> o/
<Na3iL> Just a passon not a job
<Na3iL> s/passon/passion
<N`importe_qui> ?
<Na3iL> :^
<N`importe_qui> :v
<Na3iL> anyway
<Na3iL> I hope that I will see you always here
<N`importe_qui> thanks
<Na3iL> ;)
<N`importe_qui> but you do sys admin ?
<Na3iL> I told you already
<Na3iL> it is just a passion not a real job.
<N`importe_qui> ah ok
<N`importe_qui> :p
<Na3iL> :)
<N`importe_qui> tu aime matrix toi ?
<Na3iL> the film?
<N`importe_qui> yep
<Na3iL> not bad
<N`importe_qui> but you were called Neo
<Na3iL> didn't get what u mean
<N`importe_qui> your nick
<Na3iL> No, there's Neo31 and me
<Na3iL> two different peeps with 2 different nicknames
<N`importe_qui> no, you guys aare the same
<Na3iL> No!!
<N`importe_qui> stop lying
<Na3iL> okay -_-
<Na3iL> oh, and i forgot can we keep the log clean for ubuntulog
<Na3iL> You can chat in #Tunisie
<N`importe_qui> what do you mean
<N`importe_qui> ah
<N`importe_qui> are you guys ashame of what's happening here
<Na3iL> I joined there, you can talk there
<N`importe_qui> nab screw that
<Na3iL> ashame?
<N`importe_qui> ashamed *
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-24
<N`importe_qui> MarwenDo: ah you're not from the insat
<MarwenDo> ok
<N`importe_qui> esprit
<N`importe_qui> got you
<MarwenDo> ok
<N`importe_qui> marwen doukh c'est ça?
<N`importe_qui> lewl it's obvious
<N`importe_qui> meh you're boring
<MarwenDo> thank you , you too
<elacheche> Salam!
<MarwenDo> Salem
<elacheche> Wassup MarwenDo :)
<MarwenDo> 7amdoullah elacheche
<elacheche> :)
 * N`importe_qui pats Na3iL .
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: You can use a better nickname :)
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: o...key
<elacheche> elacheche_X: how old are you? 5?
<elacheche_X> 5 decades? yep
<damascene> elacheche, a member of your family here 😊
<elacheche> Nope damascene.. That's a fake one :) There is only 2 family members joins here.. And everyone knows them very well.. damascene I'll be happy to introduce them to you someday :)
<damascene> elacheche, it's my honor to know more elacheches 😊
<elacheche> :) Thank you dude :)
<elacheche> Yo Dro !!! Sliktich inti wil apt? x)
<Dro> hhhhhhhh nn
<Dro> bonsoir tlm
<Dro> elacheche, dima n3ani 5ouk :p
<elacheche> Iltaw! Really!
<Dro> oui , pas de solution :/
<Dro> mabrouk el shell :p
<elacheche> May I get a ssh access to your machine? It can be easier for me to debug the issue
<elacheche> Dro | mabrouk el shell :p    → I don't get it!
<Dro> zayed ya elacheche il y a pas de solution :/
<elacheche> Dro: There is always a solution.. It's not a WinBugs :p
<elacheche> :D
<Dro> mela chnowa hetha, blinkenshell :p
<elacheche_X> i'm sorry what?
<elacheche_X> disgusting
<elacheche> x)
<Dro> N`importe_qui, you can install a bnc instead of using irssi :p
<Dro> welcome Na3iL :D
<Na3iL> Hey Dro
<Na3iL> wassup
<Dro> nestannaw fik
<N`importe_qui> Dro: what? what do you think i'm using here
<Na3iL> abay! why :p
<N`importe_qui> Dro: blinkenshell is a whole shell service for the elites, nab
<Dro> Na3iL, 3anna zarda
<Na3iL> I can see
<Dro> elacheche, bech yathb7elna djeja ! xD
<N`importe_qui> apt-get install djeja
<Dro> lool
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: You liked our channel?
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: not bad, not bad.
<elacheche> :)
 * Dro enjoying Ubuntu without errors for the first time since a couple of months ~~
<N`importe_qui> Dro: why, what was happening there
<Dro> N`importe_qui, errors everywhere! :P
<N`importe_qui> Dro: what kind of errors, elaborate
<Dro> + I changed my HDD with all my files .... etc
<N`importe_qui> don't gimme that crap
<Dro> I loosed everything :/
<N`importe_qui> you mean you lost your files ?
<Dro> my files, my time, my projects... everything almost
<Dro> getting :@ this days ..
<N`importe_qui> i'm asking you what kind of errors you have been facing
<Dro> i can tell you about the kind of errors that i have not faced yet :D
<N`importe_qui> 'key whateva'
<Dro> whatever
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: When the HD fails, you'll see all kind of errors.. :)
<N`importe_qui> meh, he was not clear at all anyway
<N`importe_qui> not that i'm interested now
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: We almost live here in this channel.. So we know each others, we know each others issues, backgrounds, assets, and we built the ability to understand each others faster :)
<elacheche> You'll get used to that if you're planning to stay here..
<elacheche> am I wrong Dro :)
<elacheche> ?
<N`importe_qui> you are.
<Dro> N`importe_qui, you are
<Dro> :D
<elacheche> You have no idea N`importe_qui :) I even know 80% of people you met here IRL :)
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: okey, we'll meet IRL then
<Dro> N`importe_qui, who are you?
<N`importe_qui> Dro: whoeva'
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: imma head to Valomnia, and knock your office's door
<N`importe_qui> lulz
<N`importe_qui> or Apptiv-it
<N`importe_qui> or wherever you work
<N`importe_qui> lewl
<Dro> lewl
<elacheche> I have no idea with that.. I meet tens of people every day, in the street, in fast foods, but people I know from here and from the FOSS community are special.. And it's not that easy to mark someone as "special" :)
<elacheche> I have no problem*
<N`importe_qui> the heck you're talking about nab
<N`importe_qui> what problem and what tens of people
<elacheche> Nah, never mind, those are just some thoughts of a "nab", as you call it..
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: what do you mean, aren't you that dude in linked in ? you're indexed in google and anyone can easily get your RL data
<N`importe_qui> playing dumb again ahah
<N`importe_qui> GNU/Linux SysAdmin
<N`importe_qui> :D
<elacheche> :) I told you last night, I don't play that kind of games :) Maybe you do, but I don't :)
<N`importe_qui> what games nab
<N`importe_qui> i'm not playing
<N`importe_qui> you're not someone interesting enough for me to start a game, either
<N`importe_qui> lulz
 * N`importe_qui pats elacheche 
<Dro> elacheche, when was last time I used the word "strange"?
<Dro> N`importe_qui looks really a STRANGE person ! :D
<N`importe_qui> Dro: deal with that
<N`importe_qui> ahah
<elacheche> 1 hour 30 min ago Dro :)
<Dro> N`importe_qui have you ever worked with FBI ?
<N`importe_qui> Dro: lulz, fo i look like some fbi agent?
<N`importe_qui> rofl
<Dro> lets see if u can find any data about me :P
<N`importe_qui> Dro: you reside in /dev/null , you don't..exist.
<Dro> col
<Dro> cool :D
<Dro> just like you
<N`importe_qui> Dro: ah bon ?
<Na3iL> elacheche, you think I should nominate myself for the Ubuntu Irc Council?
<elacheche> why not :)
<elacheche> I'm thinking about that too x)
<nizarus> salam
<elacheche> I missed the cc nomination withen a day x(
<elacheche> salam nizarus :)
<Na3iL> salam nizarus o/
<nizarus> ça va les exams elacheche :)
<Na3iL> okay, then I will do it
<elacheche> yep :D Just 2 more next week and I hope that everything gonna be alright for this semester
<elacheche> yep :D Just 2 more next week and I hope that everything gonna be alright for this semester
<elacheche> How are you nizarus
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> ça va
<elacheche> :)
<Na3iL> elacheche, btw, should I grab new testimonials for it, or just the old testimonials of Ubuntu membership are enough?
<elacheche> not idea Na3iL
<Na3iL> okay
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-16
<elacheche> Morning loco
<praisethemoon> Morning elacheche
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I have a question, I'm going to do a workshop in ISIMM but i'm not sure if I should allow everyone to work on their laptop or just to demonstrate (only I do the work)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: that's a statement, not a question, show me the question x)à
<praisethemoon> which one is better
<praisethemoon> in terms of time/quantity of information given
<praisethemoon> you know a lot of time is spent on setup, internet config, etc
<elacheche> The 2nd one
<elacheche> if you have like 30min or less, just demonstrate
<pavlushka> o/
<elacheche> o/ pavlushka
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-17
<nzoueidi> Morning channel
<elacheche> Morning folks
<nizarus> hello, finalement u-tn sera présente au ISIMM TechDay ou non ?
<praisethemoon> good day
<praisethemoon> I will not be able to participate
<elacheche> nizarus: Ayoub asked for a Linux Dev thing, he asked me in private, I'm keeping telling him that I'm not a Linux Dev, and that he should discuss things in ML, but it seems to me like he's not understanding what I'm saying (I say it in French)..
<nizarus> :/
<nizarus> moi j'ai confirmé ma participation pour un talk de 20mn "LL et innovation technologique"
<elacheche> :/
<elacheche> Cool :)
<nizarus> si des membres u-tn peuvent être présent sur place ils peuvent rencontrer les membres isimux et leurs expliquer les bonnes règles de communication dans une communauté Libre
<elacheche> I'm not sure about my presense.. I need to figure something out before :/ Still have 2 weekends of exams.. So things are little bit messy for me
 * elacheche is back -_-
 * elacheche hate power outages :/
<elacheche> praisethemoon: https://deeplearning4j.org/?utm_source=Reddit&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=DL4J
<praisethemoon> elacheche, thanks! i knew there is some java machine learning framework, didn't know it's this :D
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-18
<praisethemoon> good morning
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<elacheche> Morning
<nzoueidi> how are you elacheche
<elacheche> Good nzoueidi :) u?
<nzoueidi> Good as well, ty
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: yo
<fwhcat> ahhhh praisethemoon
<fwhcat> guess who I am
<praisethemoon> Fabien Wang's cat
<praisethemoon> muahahahaha
<praisethemoon> hello elacheche  nzoueidi  fwhcat
<praisethemoon> <3
<fwhcat> :)
<praisethemoon> alors
<praisethemoon> ça va mon ami?
<fwhcat> on fait aller
<fwhcat> et toi?
<nzoueidi> o/ praisethemoon fwhcat :D
<praisethemoon> bof, ça va
<praisethemoon> je boss sur elasticsearch
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, u no work?
<fwhcat> i'm sick
<fwhcat> got 40°C fever this night
<praisethemoon> Oh :( you caught cold fwhcat?
<fwhcat> dunno
<nizarus> vous pouvez accéder au miroir http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/ubuntu ?
<elacheche> nizarus: They purged it!! → https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.tn-archive2
<nizarus> oui étrange :/ j'ai pas remarqué ça qu'aujourd'hui :/
<elacheche> nzoueidi: You use Docker @work, how do you monitor them? → not talking about the buisiness services, asking about the docker containers
<nzoueidi> o/ elacheche, I use locally sysdig, but the production side, we use EKA
<nzoueidi> and btw, I would try nagios with your plugin asap :D but u know I like old ugly way always xD
<elacheche> EKA stands for?
<nzoueidi> Elasticsearch + Kibana + cAdvisor
<elacheche> Oh!
<elacheche> cAdvisor is cool, and very powerfull x)
<nzoueidi> yep, in general the combination of those softwares are very powerful and useful but it consume a lot of memory afaik
<elacheche> Elasticsearch is JAVA, it should eat memory, that's my main reason to not use it
<nzoueidi> yep
<elacheche> My monitoring server (icinga2+icingaweb2+graphite+grafana) is only 1GB of RAM + 2GB of SWAP and 1 CPU CORE
<nzoueidi> a GUI server?
<elacheche> icinga2 is cli, icingaweb2 is a WebUI for it (almost this https://www.icinga.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/icingaweb_screen.png)
<elacheche> Graphite & Grafana used to store and visualize data..
<nzoueidi> Ah, I see
<elacheche> I like grafana, there is too many pics of how you can use it in reddit (check r/homelab) → a preview http://i.imgur.com/gvP4v5M.png
<nzoueidi> I will indeed :D thank you :D
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> nizarus: FIY, the mirror was up today morning, I checkek the LP page by 10am.. It was good..
<elacheche> s/FIY/FYI/
<nizarus> it's up again :/
<nizarus> http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/ubuntu/
<elacheche> :/
<praisethemoon> http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<praisethemoon> i mean, for real? x)
<nizarus> ha ha :)
<oussemos> http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ ==> terminus :D
<oussemos> Hi all :)
<elacheche> Hey oussemos x)
<elacheche> Yeah, that's a symlink
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-19
<praisethemoon> GoOoOd morning
<elacheche> nizarus: Check this https://github.com/fduran/Python-for-Linux-SysdAmin
<nizarus> pas mal !
<elacheche> ping x) nzoueidi check the link too x)
<nizarus> récrire les commandes en python :/
<elacheche> Python is powerfull, and very useful, espacily in automation
<nzoueidi> Nice one, bookmarked :D
<elacheche> nizarus: If you teach a Programming class, you maybe find a way to make students contribute to projects instead of writing simple code that they're not interested in.. Check this → https://github.com/MunGell/awesome-for-beginners
<nizarus> l'enseignement de la programmation ici c'est au niveau des tests et boucles :/ pas plus :/
<elacheche> Yep :/ more than 80% of graduation projects are PHP websites made with old versions of php/html/js versions that are thrown away one day after getting the diploma..
<praisethemoon> we are in the age of MOOC
<praisethemoon> \o/
<fwhcat> the age of MOOH ?
<fwhcat> 0/
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, XD
<praisethemoon> MooC my friend \o/ Age of certifications
<praisethemoon> and learning by yourself
<MarwenDo> hi , will ubuntu tn be present at ISIMM's sunday event ?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-20
<praisethemoon> Good morning people
<elacheche> Morning
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going?
<elacheche> Goof praisethemoon ! u!
<elacheche> You'll like this praisethemoon http://ahogrammer.com/2016/11/15/deep-learning-enables-you-to-hide-screen-when-your-boss-is-approaching/
<praisethemoon> Goof too ;)
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, ahahahah
<praisethemoon> that made my day XDDDDDDd
<nzoueidi> \o/
<praisethemoon> yo
<praisethemoon> elacheche, have you worked with dragonfly bsd?
<elacheche> Nope praisethemoon, the only BSD I use is pfSense (FreeBSD).. But why a such question x)
<nzoueidi> How are you guys! :D
 * elacheche is not that good, with 174 unread mails, he need to start cleaning inbox, again -_-
<nzoueidi> Trust me, the same case here x(
<nzoueidi> I think tomorrow I will free some time and look and clean my inbox
<elacheche> Yo theShirbiny ! Welcome to here :D We have Linux Devs & Programming Languages creators in here also some ninjas :D
<elacheche> chaker: You're back :D :D
<fwhcat> Hello mates
<fwhcat> praisethemoon, hey buddy
<praisethemoon> elacheche, we have also Web Hosts => fwhcat
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, How is it going? :D
<elacheche> And more SysAdmins than Devs, hey crack3r :)
<crack3r> Hello elacheche, everyone
<crack3r> les sysadmins manifestez-vous !
<elacheche> At least there 5 sysadmins in here right now :D :p
<crack3r> en fait elacheche j'ai vu ton plugin nagios, c'est très clean, rien à dire franchement :)
<elacheche> Cool :D
<elacheche> I'll add some features soon, then I'll start a new project x)
<crack3r> yeah you should. I'll port it to zabbix and maybe munin
<crack3r> same logic but different output
<elacheche> Cool! I don't use Zabbix or munin.. I hate Zabbix actually x) It's java and eats every bit he can find x)
<elacheche> My monitoring server have 4 services on it and is only 1core + 1GB or RAM (2swap)
<crack3r> elacheche: are you sure about zabbix being written in java ?
<crack3r> it doesn't require JRE to run
<crack3r> I think you're confusing Zabbix's java gateway and zabbix server
<crack3r> While the server, proxy and agents are written in C, the frontend is implemented in PHP and Javascript.
<crack3r> Java gateway, available since Zabbix 2.0, is written in Java.
<crack3r> now you must give it a try, haha
<elacheche> hahah x) I did once x) years ago..
<elacheche> Something for sure, it eats more resources than my current setup
<fwhcat> wut wut ?
<fwhcat> moi jsuis + dev a la base
<fwhcat> mais le sysadmin c'est interessant
<elacheche> You're right crack3r as usual x) only the GW is in JAVA
<fwhcat> et les vm/containers aussi
<elacheche> yep fwhcat
<fwhcat> oh zabbix
<fwhcat> c'est le truc qui fait tout là ?
<fwhcat> sauf le café?
<fwhcat> ^^
<fwhcat> mail, calendrier, vcards quoi d'autres?
<fwhcat> ahhh je confonds avec zimbra
<fwhcat> mdr
<fwhcat> j'avais Zimbra en tete désolé
<elacheche> Non fwhcat l'autre c'est zimbra
<elacheche> x)
<fwhcat> et netdata ca vaut quoi dans tout ça sinon ?
<fwhcat> c'est bien ?
<elacheche> Je pense que oussemos utilise netdata.. n'est ce pas?
<elacheche> I like Grafana more x=
<praisethemoon_> I use Kibana \o/
<fwhcat> damn
<fwhcat> 1 different product for every man, woman and children of the planet
<fwhcat> xD
<fwhcat> (guess who's the children)
<fwhcat> praisethemoon, haha
<elacheche> hahah x)
<elacheche> crack3r: praisethemoon https://redd.it/5p4xtt
<elacheche> A new website → https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/
<crack3r> <fwhcat> c'est le truc qui fait tout là ? <<< Tu confonds avec emacs :P
<elacheche> LooooL x)
<crack3r> haha elacheche, pauvre IT guy
<crack3r> les histoires de /r/sysadmin are the best
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, tell us your story
<elacheche> crack3r: check the TFTS subreddit
<crack3r> elacheche: that's a private sub
<elacheche> https://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/
<elacheche> Sorry ubuntulog_ x)
<fwhcat> I don't have any story praisethemoon
<fwhcat> ok ok
<fwhcat> It all started 14 billion years ago
<fwhcat> and then BOOOOM praisethemoon was here
<praisethemoon> Yeah
<praisethemoon> that's the story of life and the universe
<praisethemoon> \o/
 * praisethemoon is gonna switch to ubuntu 
<praisethemoon> brb
<fwhcat> ok but switch from what?!
<crack3r> elacheche: https://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/5oxvjn/did_you_get_my_email/ good one
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-21
<praisethemoon> Good day
<praisethemoon> Chikore, yo
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, you're here :D
<fwhcat> yes
<fwhcat> making a UFO in minetest xD
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<Dro> hello guys
<praisethemoon> Dro, hello
<praisethemoon> Hello
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-22
<Dro> hi
<elacheche> o/
<Chikore> BonsoiЯ
<Chikore> praisethemoon, elacheche =)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-15
<pavlushka> Please Help this site to grow into beta, https://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/105382/arabic-language?referrer=7U5lgW4GlMikLP2Gbw0DUw2
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-17
<amtn> السلام عليكم tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-19
<davlefou> Bonjour, je suis en Tunis!!!
<davlefou> Village de Monastir :D
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-20
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<nzoueidi> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-14
<amtn> algerietelecom.dz 	Number of Bots: 310322
<amtn> Nos freres Algériens font de leur mieux pour polluer INTERNET !!
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-17
<Chikore> hi nzoueidi :D
<oussemos> Hello tiens ! il y a encore du monde sur cet channel :)
<oussemos> ça fait longtemps ^^
<elacheche> Hello oussemos :)
<Chikore> oussemos, y'a des mort-vivants
<Chikore> nzoueidi, t'es encor vivant ?
<oussemos> Hello elacheche and Chikore
<Chikore> Hello oussemos
<nzoueidi> hahaha I am still alive :D
<nzoueidi> Hey everybody
<elacheche> nzoueidi: wassup buddy
<nzoueidi> Hamdoullah what about you?
<elacheche> Good xD Good xD
<nzoueidi> haha hows life in Paris?
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> nzoueidi, ca va?
<davlefou> elacheche, Parigo!
<nzoueidi> Bonjour davlefou ça va très bien et toi?
<davlefou> nzoueidi, je vais bien aussi! Je serais sur tes terres le mois prochain!
